# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Ναυπηγεία >  Συζήτηση για τις Ναυπηγεπισκευαστικές ζώνες (Conversation about shipyards)

## natasa

01-12-2005 

Η βελτίωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας της οικονομίας, η αύξηση της επιχειρηματικότητας και της απασχόλησης, καθώς και η δημιουργία θετικού περιβάλλοντος για την προσέλκυση επενδύσεων αποτελούν τις κύριες κατευθύνσεις της Κυβερνητικής πολιτικής. 


Αναμφισβήτητα η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική δραστηριότητα είναι ένας ιδιαίτερα προσοδοφόρος και συναλλαγματοφόρος κλάδος για την Εθνική και τοπική οικονομία και απασχολεί μεγάλο αριθμό εργαζομένων. 
Η μέριμνα για τη διατήρηση του επισκευαστικού χαρακτήρα της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης (ΝΕΖ) Περάματος και γενικώς για την ανάπτυξη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών δραστηριοτήτων, με διασφάλιση και επαύξηση των θέσεων εργασίας, αποτελεί υποχρέωση και καθήκον της Πολιτείας. 
Ο κλάδος της ναυπηγοεπισκευής πλήττεται από παρατεταμένη ύφεση, λόγω του διαρκώς εντεινόμενου ανταγωνισμού και της ανυπαρξίας επενδύσεων. 
Στα πλαίσια αυτά, με πρωτοβουλία του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, συγκροτήθηκε Ομάδα Εργασίας για τη διαμόρφωση πολιτικής ενίσχυσης της ΝΕΖ. 
Ήδη βρίσκονται στο στάδιο της υλοποίησης αρκετά από τα πρώτα μέτρα που έχει προτείνει η ομάδα εργασίας και έχει υιοθετήσει το Υ.ΕΝ., στα οποία εντάσσονται: 
1.Η επέκταση του ορίου του θαλασσίου μετώπου των ναυπηγείων στην περιοχή της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης Περάματος κατά επιπλέον 80 μ., έτσι ώστε να δοθεί η δυνατότητα να δημιουργηθούν νέοι χερσαίοι χώροι συνολικής έκτασης 93 στρεμμάτων περίπου, σε όποιες επιχειρήσεις έχουν την ανάγκη και επιθυμούν να αναπτυχθούν μέσω επενδύσεων στις εγκαταστάσεις τους. Σημειώνουμε ότι λόγω της χωροταξικής κατανομής των ναυπηγείων δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυνατότητα για ανάπτυξη των εγκαταστάσεών τους από την χωροταξική τους επέκταση προς τη μεριά της θάλασσας. Η επέκταση και η δημιουργία νέων χερσαίων χώρων, αποτελεί σημαντική προϋπόθεση για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη των επιχειρήσεων - ναυπηγείων που δραστηριοποιούνται στην περιοχή του Περάματος, πράγμα που αποτελούσε πάγιο και επιτακτικό αίτημα του Συνδέσμου Ιδιοκτητών Ναυπηγείων Περάματος. 
2.Η δυνατότητα παραχώρησης της χρήσης των χώρων της ΝΕΖ στις επιχειρήσεις ναυπηγεία, που θα προβούν σε υλοποίηση νέων επενδύσουν, για είκοσι (20) χρόνια. Η δυνατότητα αυτή απαλλάσσει τα ναυπηγεία από την πίεση του ασφυκτικού χρόνου της 2τριετούς σύμβασης, η οποία επικρεμόταν ως βρόγχος πάνω από τα κεφάλια των ιδιοκτητών των ναυπηγείων και στραγγάλιζε κάθε προσπάθεια για προγραμματισμό μακρόπνοων σχεδίων και εκσυγχρονισμό στις εγκαταστάσεις και τον εξοπλισμό τους σε βάθος χρόνου. 
3.Το αντάλλαγμα παραχώρησης θα αναπροσαρμόζεται για τη χρήση των υπαρχόντων χώρων, ανά διετία, στο ύψος του πληθωρισμού για μια περίοδο οκτώ (8) ετών. 
4.Για τους νέους χώρους που θα δημιουργηθούν, η παραχώρηση θα πραγματοποιείται άνευ ανταλλάγματος επί οκτώ (8) έτη. 
Η απάλειψη συμβατικών όρων παραχώρησης της χρήσης των χώρων που αποτελούσαν βραχνά υγιούς και έντιμης συνεργασίας με τα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος. 
5.Η ολοκλήρωση εργασιών ανακαίνισης και αποκατάστασης κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων, επανακατασκευής δαπέδων και διαμόρφωσης περιβάλλοντος χώρου στη ΝΕΖ Περάματος, συνολικής δαπάνης 888.550,29 €. 
6.Η δημοπράτηση και κατακύρωση έργου βελτίωσης των υποδομών των κρηπιδωμάτων της ΝΕΖ, προϋπολογισμού δαπάνης 1.000.000 €. 

Ενδεχομένως τα μέτρα αυτά δεν αρκούν από μόνα τους για την έξοδο από την κρίση που βρίσκεται ο κλάδος της ναυπηγοεπισκευής. Ασφαλώς και χρειάζονται και άλλα που θα διευκολύνουν την ανάπτυξη της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής δραστηριότητας και θα διευρύνουν τον επιχειρηματικό ορίζοντα και τις προοπτικές για όσα ναυπηγεία ενδιαφέρονται να επεκταθούν πέραν των τοπικών συνόρων. 

ΠΗΓΗ:ΥΕΝ

----------


## Morgan

λόγια - λόγια - λόγια - λόγια.... :evil:

----------


## natasa

ΝΕΑ αρχή με νέα διοίκηση κάνουν τα ναυπηγεία της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Επειτα από ετεροχρονισμένο έγγραφο του υπουργείου Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικής Προστασίας στις 29 Νοεμβρίου 2005, το οποίο ανέφερε ότι με δημόσιο πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό θα πουληθεί το σύνολο του ενεργητικού της ΝΑΥΣΙ Α.Ε., η νέα διοίκηση της εταιρείας αναφέρει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι από τις 10 Οκτωβρίου 2005 το σύνολο του ενεργητικού της εταιρείας ΝΑΥΣΙ Α.Ε. Καλογερίδης που ήταν υπό εκκαθάριση εξαγοράστηκε από την Ν. Παλαιούδης & ΣΙΑ ΕΠΕ.

Η εταιρεία επισημαίνει ότι: «Η επιχείρηση Γενικές επισκευές - κατασκευές πλοίων Καλογερίδης ΝΑΥΣ έχει ήδη εξαγοραστεί από την εταιρεία Ν. Παλαιούδης & Σία ΕΠΕ μετά από νόμιμες διαδικασίες σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 46 του Ν. 1892/90» και προσθέτει:

«Την 10/10/2005 υπογράφηκε το με αριθμό 8499 συμβόλαιο της αγοράς του συνόλου του ενεργητικού της ΝΑΥΣΙ Α.Ε. Καλογερίδης μεταξύ της εκκαθαρίστριας εταιρείας ΕΤΒΑ Finance και της Ν. Παλαιούδης & ΣΙΑ ΕΠΕ, με το οποίο καθίσταται ιδιοκτήτρια κατά πλήρη ιδιοκτησία, νομή και κατοχή σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του προαναφερθέντος νόμου». 

ΠΗΓΗ: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## natasa

ΣΕ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗ απόψεων βρίσκονται οι φορείς εκπροσώπησης των επιχειρηματιών της Ν/ζώνης Περάματος. Από τη μία, η Επιτροπή Εξυγίανσης με επιστολή προς το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, τονίζει ότι τα προβλήματα της ΝΕΖ παραμένουν άλυτα αφού δεν ευαισθητοποιούνται οι αρμόδιοι κρατικοί φορείς. Από την άλλη ο Σύνδεσμος Ιδιοκτητών Ναυπηγείων Περάματος με άλλη επιστολή προς το ΥΕΝ τονίζει ότι τα πρόσφατα μέτρα για τη ναυπηγοεπισκευή που εξήγγειλε το υπουργείο βρίσκονται στη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Παράλληλα όμως τονίζει ότι χρειάζονται επιπλέον αποφάσεις στο πλαίσιο της προσπάθειας ενίσχυσης της ανταγωνιστικότητας του κλάδου. 

Η Επιτροπή 

Η Επιτροπή Εξυγίανσης αναφέρει ότι «τα συναρμόδια υπουργεία δεν έχουν ευαισθητοποιηθεί για τα προβλήματα στο χώρο της ναυπηγοεπσκευής με αποτέλεσμα να παραμένουν άλυτα», και προσθέτει:

«Είναι καιρός πλέον το κράτος να πάρει επίσημη θέση και να ενδιαφερθεί ενεργά αφού ένα τόσο μεγάλο έργο δεν μπορούν να το φέρουν εις πέρας μόνοι τους οι επιχειρηματίες, αλλά χρειάζονται τη βοήθεια του κρατικού μηχανισμού για την υλοποίηση των αιτημάτων που έχουν υποσχεθεί κυβέρνηση και αντιπολίτευση», και καταλήγουν:

«Πρέπει όλοι να αναλάβουν τις ευθύνες τους. Υπουργοί αλλά και βουλευτές του Πειραιά πρέπει να έρθουν κοντά στο μεγαλύτερο βιομηχανικό και καταξιωμένο εργοστάσιο της Ευρώπης που λέγεται ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βιομηχανία Περάματος». 

Ο Σύνδεσμος 

Σε τελείως διαφορετικό ύφος, ο Σύνδεσμος Ιδιοκτητών Ναυπηγείων Περάματος κρίνει ότι τα νέα μέτρα του ΥΕΝ θα επιτρέψουν τον εκσυγχρονισμό των ναυπηγείων και ταυτόχρονα θα ενισχύσουν το σύνολο της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας της ευρύτερης περιοχής του Πειραιά. 

Επιπλέον όμως, τονίζει ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα αιτήματα τα οποία δεν έχουν ικανοποιηθεί πλήρως, και ότι «ελπίζει να ευοδωθούν χάρη στο πνεύμα συνεργασίας που επέδειξε ο γενικός γραμματέας Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής 
του ΥΕΝ, Γιώργος Βλάχος». 

«Σε όλες μας τις προσπάθειες αυτές μαζί με την ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικότητας των ναυπηγείων μας έχουμε αν γνώμονα και την ανάπτυξη του Περάματος και την αναβάθμιση της ποιότητας ζωής των συντοπιτών μας».

ΠΗΓΗ: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
 :mrgreen:

----------


## natasa

Μικρά τα περιθώρια λύσεων για τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη 

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
AΠΟ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ άξονες περνάει η ανάπτυξη της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης του Περάματος αλλά και ολόκληρης της περιοχής. Σύμφωνα με τις βασικές αρχές του σχεδιασμού της βιώσιμης λύσης για την ΝΕΖ θα πρέπει να είναι, διαχειρίσιμη - ανταγωνίσιμη - χρηματοδοτήσιμη και κατοικήσιμη.

Η «Ν» παρουσιάζει σήμερα αποκλειστικά τη μελέτη για το πρόγραμμα οικονομικής αναγέννησης του Περάματος, η οποία εκπονήθηκε με πρωτοβουλία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, και της γενικής γραμματείας Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝ 

Το πλέγμα των λύσεων που επιλέγονται και προτείνονται από τη μελέτη ως οι καταλληλότερες για την αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων της ΝΕΖ αποτελούνται από έξι σημεία οικονομικού χαρακτήρα και εφτά σημεία θεσμικού χαρακτήρα. 

Κοινή απαίτηση όλων των φορέων είναι η εφαρμογή των μέτρων το συντομότερο δυνατό. Επίσης, ένα γενικότερο θέμα που τίθεται έντονα από την πλευρά των εργαζομένων, είναι η απευθείας ανάθεση παραγγελιών του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και του Λιμενικού σε μονάδες της Ζώνης, έτσι ώστε να ισχύουν ίσοι όροι με τα μεγάλα ναυπηγεία και διατήρηση της απασχόλησης σε υψηλά επίπεδα. 

Πάντως σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη από το συνδυασμό των βασικών αρχών προκύπτει ότι το κοινό σημείο επαφής τους είναι μικρό, δηλαδή τα περιθώρια εύρεσης εφικτής λύσης που να ικανοποιεί και τις τέσσερις ομάδες κριτηρίων είναι περιορισμένα.

Οικονομικά μέτρα 

Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη τα μέτρα οικονομικού χαρακτήρα που μπορούν να ληφθούν είναι:

- Ρύθμιση των ορίων αποπληρωμής των οφειλετών στο ΙΚΑ 

Θετικά Σημεία: ¶μβλυνση του προβλήματος των οφειλών στο Ι.Κ.Α που έχουν προκύψει εν μέρει από τις υπερβολικές προσαυξήσεις. Το μέτρο αυτό αντιμετωπίζει ίσως πλέον το οξύ και δυσβάστακτο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι επιχειρηματίες στη ΝΕΖ Περάματος.

Όπως ήδη έχει τονιστεί πρέπει να εκπονηθεί από το ΙΚΑ αναλογιστική μελέτη με σκοπό αφενός τον επακριβή προσδιορισμό των βασικών οφειλών, αφετέρου τη σταδιακή εξόφληση οφειλών δίχως των προσαυξήσεων και αφαιρουμένων των ήδη καταβληθέντων από τους επιχειρηματίες.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό και οι οφειλέτες θα ενθαρρυνθούν να αποπληρώσουν τις οφειλές τους και οι μη οφειλέτες θα θεωρήσουν ως δίκαιη την αντιμετώπιση των συναδέλφων τους. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: το μέτρο αυτό μόνο οφέλη θα προσφέρει στο Ταμείο που μέχρι σήμερα καθίσταται αδύνατο να εισπράξει ούτε τις βασικές οφειλές, τις οποίες συμψηφίζει με τις προσαυξήσεις. 

- Επιδότηση ή και μείωση ποσοστού εργοδοτικών (ασφαλιστικών) εισφορών με παράλληλη πρόωρη συνταξιοδότηση.

Θετικά σημεία: Με την εφαρμογή του μέτρου αυτού και τη μείωση της οικονομικής επιβάρυνσης λόγω των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών αναμένονται θετικές επιδράσεις στην ταμιακή θέση και ευρύτερα ενισχύεται η ανταγωνιστικότητα των επιχειρηματικών μονάδων.

Επίσης, άμεσα θα υπάρξει θετικό αντίκτυπο στην επαναδραστηριοποίηση και ενεργοποίηση μεγάλου τμήματος του λιμνάζοντος σήμερα εργατοτεχνικού δυναμικού, ενώ θα διευκολυνθεί η διαδικασία και θα αντιμετωπιστούν αποτελεσματικά τα μείζονα κοινωνικά προβλήματα που προκαλεί η έξοδος του πλεονάζοντος εργατικού δυναμικού.

Τέλος, θα υπάρξει συνολικό όφελος του Ασφαλιστικού Οργανισμού, μέσω αντιστάθμισης από την προσέλκυση εργασιών και την αύξηση του αριθμού των ασφαλισμένων.

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Το κόστος που θα προκύψει από την εφαρμογή αυτού του μέτρου, ιδιαίτερα για το Ι.Κ.Α θα πρέπει να υπολογιστεί με γνώμονα τη σημερινή αδυναμία του Οργανισμού να εισπράξει τις οφειλές του, καθώς επίσης και με την προοπτική αύξησης του συνολικού ετήσιου κύκλου εργασιών στην περιοχή.

Πιστεύουμε ότι η υιοθέτηση αυτού του μέτρου με μείωση των εργοδοτικών εισφορών (κατά 50% υπολογίζουν οι εργοδοτικές ενώσεις, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να καθοριστεί σε συνεργασία με το ΙΚΑ), θα αυξήσει τελικά την πρόσοδο του Οργανισμού σε απόλυτες τιμές.

Η τελική κοστολόγηση της παρέμβασης, ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά την πρόωρη συνταξιοδότηση, θα πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με ανταλλαγή θέσεων και απόψεων τόσο με το υπουργείο Απασχόλησης και τους Ασφαλιστικούς Οργανισμούς, όσο και με τις επαγγελματικές ομάδες της Ζώνης. 

Στην κατεύθυνση αυτή, η ΚΥΑ 28.000/600/ 11.2000 περί Ενισχύσεων Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών Επιχειρήσεων και Ναυπηγικών Εργασιών, προέβλεπε ενισχύσεις για το κλείσιμο, ή το μερικό κλείσιμο ή και την αναδιάρθρωση των μονάδων που τελούν σε δυσχέρεια, περιλαμβανομένης της αντιμετώπισης των κοινωνικών επιπτώσεων από το κλείσιμο τους, δηλαδή και την κάλυψη του κόστους της πρόωρης συνταξιοδότησης.

Παρά το γεγονός ότι η Κ.Υ.Α αναφέρεται σε Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές μονάδες, δεν κατέστη δυνατή μέχρι σήμερα η εκμετάλλευση αυτής της ΚΥΑ από τις επιχειρήσεις της Ζώνης. Βασικότερος λόγος για την υπαγωγή στην ΚΥΑ, είναι η απαίτηση ύπαρξης άδειας λειτουργίας με χαρακτηρισμό «ναυπηγείο».

- Δημιουργία υποδομών με συμμετοχή του Φορέα ΒΕ.ΠΕ. (εποπτείας της Ζώνης), του ΟΛΠ [OLPr.AT]  Α.Ε και των επιχειρηματιών της Ζώνης.

Θετικά σημεία: Η δημιουργία συμπληρωματικών - στις ήδη υπάρχουσες και εκτελούμενες - υποδομών στη Ζώνη είναι απαραίτητη προκειμένου αυτή να καταστεί διεθνώς ανταγωνιστική και πόλος έλξης για την διεθνή πελατεία. Η αύξηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας - η οποία σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα προσεγγίζει τα επίπεδα των γειτονικών αγορών - αναμένεται να εκφρασθεί με την προσέλκυση διεθνούς πελατείας η οποία ήδη γνωρίζει το Πέραμα και ενδιαφέρεται για ποιοτικές εργασίες σε σχετικά ανταγωνιστικές τιμές. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Η εκτίμηση του κόστους των αναγκαίων έργων υποδομής θα διενεργηθεί σε επόμενο στάδιο και αποτελεί βασικό τμήμα του επενδυτικού προγραμματισμού του προτεινόμενου Φορέα ΒΕ.ΠΕ. Με την ένταξη της ΝΑ.ΖΩ. (ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βάση Περάματος, Κυνοσούρα και για μια μεταβατική περίοδο, μόλος ΔΕΗ, μόλος Δραπετσώνας) στις διατάξεις περί Β.Ε.ΠΕ με απόφαση του ΥΠΑΝ, το κόστος για τον Φορέα υλοποίησης, δηλαδή η ίδια συμμετοχή, δεν μπορεί να είναι κατώτερη του 25% του τελικού εγκεκριμένου προϋπολογισμού του Επιχειρηματικού Σχεδίου που περιλαμβάνει τις διαδικασίες πολεοδόμησης (Ν. 2545, ¶ρθρο 7) και την εκτέλεση των έργων υποδομής.

Η χρηματοδότηση του υπόλοιπου 75% θα προέλθει από δανεισμό και από επιχορήγηση μέσω κρατικών ενισχύσεων. Το ποσοστό επιχορήγησης δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει το οριζόμενο από το άρθρο 20 του Ν.3190/2003 (ΦΕΚ 249/Α/03) και κυμαίνεται από 35 % (Α ζώνη) μέχρι 50 % (Δ ζώνη).

Το Πέραμα ανήκει στη Περιοχή Δ' του Νομού Αττικής όπου το ανώτατα όριο έντασης των Περιφερειακών Ενισχύσεων ορίζεται σε 40%. Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι, οι κρατικές ενισχύσεις αφορούν δημιουργία υποδομών για κοινή χρήση των επιχειρήσεων (π.χ.: δίκτυα ύδρευσης, κοινό κτίριο διοίκησης, κατασκευή εγκαταστάσεων - δεξαμενές) που θα εγκατασταθούν στις ΒΕΠΕ Εθνικής Εμβέλειας.

Διευκρινίζεται ότι η λειτουργία των ΒΕ.ΠΕ. διέπεται από τον προς τούτο καταρτιζόμενο κανονισμό λειτουργίας. Ο κανονισμός λειτουργίας εγκρίνεται με απόφαση του ΥΠΑΝ και περιλαμβάνει όλα όσα σχετίζονται με τη διοίκηση και τη διαχείριση της ΒΕΠΕ. Οι πόροι για την εξασφάλιση των σχετικών επενδύσεων, αναφέρονται στα έσοδα του υπό ίδρυση Φορέα Διαχείρισης της Ζώνης από την ένταξη της ΝΑ.ΖΩ στις διατάξεις περί Β.Ε.ΠΕ. Η υλοποίηση αυτού του μέτρου θα συμβάλλει αποφασιστικά στην δημιουργία σύγχρονης και λειτουργικής ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής περιοχής.

Στο πλαίσιο της υλοποίησης έργων υποδομής προκρίνεται η ένταξη της περιοχής της Κυνοσούρας στο ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό δυναμικό, ενδεχομένως μέσω συμμετοχής ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων (Σύμβαση Παραχώρησης 25ετούς τουλάχιστον διάρκειας σε όμιλο επιχειρηματιών της ναυπηγοεπισκευής, κατόπιν Δημόσιας Διαβούλευσης και Ανοικτού Διεθνούς Διαγωνισμού) 

- Δημιουργία εγγυοδοτικού μηχανισμού (ή επέκταση του Ταμείου Εγγυοδοσίας Μικρών και Πολύ Μικρών Επιχειρήσεων, έτσι ώστε να περιλάβει και τις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές επιχειρήσεις) με συμμετοχή του ιδιωτικού και δημοσίου τραπεζικού τομέα.

Θετικά Σημεία: ¶μβλυνση της έλλειψης πηγών χρηματοδότησης και μηχανισμών απαραίτητων για την προσέλκυση διεθνούς πελατείας και την ανάληψη νέων και μεγάλων κατασκευαστικών, μετασκευαστικών και εκτεταμένων επισκευαστικών έργων έστω και υπό τη μορφή μικρού, πιλοτικού έργου, τα οποία είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα σήμερα και για τα οποία τίθεται ως γενικός στόχος η αύξηση του κύκλου εργασιών κατά 50% στην επόμενη τριετία.

Επίσης, η εγγυοδοσία θα αποφέρει κέρδος στο ειδικό Ταμείο καθώς θα εφαρμοστούν κανόνες αξιολόγησης των επενδύσεων που θα αναληφθούν.

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Η καταβολή του αρχικού μετοχικού κεφαλαίου του Ταμείου, το ύψος του οποίου θα προσδιοριστεί σε επόμενο στάδιο. 

- Εκπόνηση προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης, επανεκπαίδευσης και εξειδίκευσης του εργατοτεχνικού προσωπικού.

Θετικά Σημεία: Αύξηση εξειδικευμένου προσωπικού και δημιουργία συνθηκών μείωσης του υψηλού ποσοστού των ανέργων της ΝΕΖ Περάματος. Η εκπόνηση προγραμμάτων εκπαίδευσης, κατάρτισης, εξειδίκευσης ή επανακατάρτισης, κρίνονται απαραίτητα προκειμένου να αναβαθμιστούν και να επικαιροποιηθούν οι δεξιότητες του εργατοτεχνικού προσωπικού. Σημαντικό στοιχείο αποτελεί ο φορέας διεξαγωγής των καταρτίσεων. Προτείνεται η οργάνωση των δράσεων από τον ΟΑΕΔ μέσω Σχολών Μαθητείας και όχι μέσω ΚΕΚ, όπου η αποτελεσματικότητα είναι αμφίβολη. 

Ήδη έχουν εξαγγελθεί δράσεις που στοχεύουν στην μείωση της ανεργίας της περιοχής. Οι συμπληρωματικές προτάσεις θα ενταχθούν στις δράσεις αυτές. Επίσης, το μέτρο κρίνεται απαραίτητο προκειμένου να εισέλθουν νέοι εργατοτεχνίτες στον χώρο με ικανότητες κει δεξιότητες που θα τους βοηθήσουν να ενσωματωθούν γρήγορα με την εμπειρία και τη «μαστοριά» των ήδη υπαρχόντων.

Επίσης, η προτεινόμενη δημιουργία Επαγγελματικού Κέντρου Ενημέρωσης για θέματα επιχειρηματικότητας, θα διευρύνει τους ορίζοντες των νέων ανέργων της περιοχής.

Κόστος Μέτρου: Σχετικά με τους αναγκαίους πόρους για την υλοποίηση του μέτρου, προτείνεται η εκπόνηση προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης, τα οποία θα υποβληθούν και θα ενταχθούν στα σχετικά προγράμματα του Υπουργείου Εργασίας. Η διεξαγωγή των προγραμμάτων θα γίνεται με ευθύνη του ΟΑΕΔ ή του Φορέα Διαχείρισης της ΒΕ.ΠΕ που θα αναπτυχθεί, έτσι ώστε να αποφευχθούν φαινόμενα υλοποίησης προγραμμάτων χωρίς μετρήσιμα αποτελέσματα και ουσιαστικά χωρίς πρακτικό όφελος για τους εργαζόμενους και τις επιχειρήσεις της Ζώνης. 

- Ενθάρρυνση συγχωνεύσεων, κοινοπρακτικών σχημάτων και επιχειρηματικών δικτύων με την αρωγή του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος «Ανταγωνιστικότητα».

Θετικά Σημεία: Υπαγωγή στο Επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα «Ανταγωνιστικότητα» των επιλέξιμων μεταποιητικών επιχειρήσεων της Ζώνης και αναβάθμιση του εξοπλισμού και των υποδομών των ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών επιχειρήσεων. Η υλοποίηση του μέτρου αυτού θα βοηθήσει τις επιχειρήσεις στο να αναπτύξουν τις απαραίτητες οικονομίες κλίμακας και να μειώσουν το μέσο κόστος παραγωγής τους.

Το μέτρο προτείνεται ως παρακίνηση των επιχειρήσεων να αντιληφθούν την σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα και να διαπιστώσουν ότι μόνο μέσω συνεργασιών θα μπορέσουν να εκσυγχρονιστούν και να εκπονήσουν προγράμματα marketing, αλλά και να προσελκύσουν υψηλής απόδοσης επενδύσεις στην περιοχή.

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Το κόστος από την δημόσια χρηματοδότηση προβλέπεται να προσεγγίσει τα 10 εκ. ευρώ. Κατά καιρούς έχουν εκφρασθεί απόψεις οι οποίες υποστηρίζουν ότι οι επιχορηγήσεις στην ζώνη δεν είναι συμβατές με το Κοινοτικό κεκτημένο, και οι μονάδες της Ζώνης εξισώνονται με τα ναυπηγεία.

Ωστόσο, υπογραμμίζεται ότι οι μονάδες της Ζώνης αποτελούν στην πλειοψηφία τους ευέλικτα «συνεργεία» εκτέλεσης πάσης φύσεως ελασματουργικές εργασίες, είτε αυτές απευθύνονται στην ναυπηγική, είτε στην βιομηχανία. Πολύ περισσότερο δεν αποτελούν αμιγώς ναυπηγεία, αφού οι περισσότερες μονάδες δεν διαθέτουν την κατάλληλη υποδομή.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν είναι ορθό να αντιμετωπίζονται οι μονάδες της Ζώνης σαν ναυπηγεία μόνο για την περίπτωση των επιχορηγήσεων, αφού όταν οι ίδιες οι μονάδες ζητούν να χαρακτηριστούν ναυπηγεία, σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις επίσημοι κρατικοί φορείς τους αποκαλούν μηχανουργεία, ή ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές επιχειρήσεις.

Ο λόγος αυτός είναι ίσως ο βασικότερος για τον οποίο δεν κατέστη δυνατή η εκμετάλλευση των επιχορηγήσεων της ΚΥΑ 28.000/600/11.2000 περί Ενισχύσεων Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών Επιχειρήσεων και Ναυπηγικών Εργασιών , με αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη να περάσει η δυνατότητα αξιοποίησης των κρατικών ενισχύσεων ανεκμετάλλευτη, τουλάχιστον από τις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές μονάδες της Ζώνης. 

Λύσεις θεσμικού χαρακτήρα

Τα μέτρα που ακολουθούν αναφέρονται σε ικανοποίηση θεσμικών αιτημάτων πολλών και διαφορετικών συμφερόντων στην Ζώνη. Οι προτάσεις καλύπτουν όλες τις τάσεις και βρίσκουν σύμφωνη την πλειοψηφία των δραστηριοποιούμενων στην Ζώνη. 

- Θεσμική κατοχύρωση συνθηκών ελεύθερης αγοράς, όρων και προϋποθέσεων για την επέκταση δραστηριοτήτων.

Θετικά Σημεία: Απελευθέρωση αγοράς ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών υπηρεσιών. Η σχετική ρύθμιση θα προέλθει με τροποποίηση του Ν. 2642/1998, έτσι ώστε να απλοποιηθεί η τήρηση του μητρώου ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών επιχειρήσεων και να εξομαλυνθούν διάφορες ατέλειες στην Ζώνη. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Δεν αναμένεται κόστος από το προτεινόμενο μέτρο (είτε Ιδιωτικού χαρακτήρα, είτε Δημοσίου). Αντίθετα, αναμένεται να προκύψει ευρύτερο όφελος, ειδικά σε ότι αφορά στην εξομάλυνση της λειτουργίας των επιχειρήσεων της Ζώνης και της θέσπισης κανόνων που να ρυθμίζουν και να απλοποιούν τις δραστηριότητες στην ζώνη.

- ¶μεση ρύθμιση του θέματος της χωροθέτησης της ΝΑ.ΖΩ και ένταξή της στις διατάξεις περί ΒΕ.ΠΕ.

Θετικά Σημεία: Ανάπτυξη υποδομών και οργάνωση της ΝΕΖ. Το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο στοχεύει στον θεσμικό προσδιορισμό των ορίων της Ζώνης, ενώ η ένταξή της στις διατάξεις περί Β.Ε.ΠΕ, αναμένεται να αναβαθμίσει σημαντικά το επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Το αναμενόμενο κόστος του μέτρου, αναφέρεται στην ευρύτερη αναβάθμιση των υποδομών και αντισταθμίζεται πλήρως από την υπεραξία που δημιουργείται σε όλη την έκταση της Β.Ε.ΠΕ.

Στην εν λόγω ΒΕ.ΠΕ θα ενταχθεί η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βάση Περάματος, ο μόλος της Δραπετσώνας και ο μόλος της ΔΕΗ, μέχρις ότου αναπτυχθεί (με ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια ή/και με την συμμετοχή του ΟΛΠ) η περιοχή της Κυνοσούρας. Το κόστος από τις υποδομές που θα κριθούν ως συμπληρωματικά αναγκαίες θα καλυφθεί μόνο κατά 25% από τον υπό σύσταση Φορέα, εάν η ΝΑ.ΖΩ υπαχθεί στις ισχύουσες διατάξεις περί Β.Ε.ΠΕ (Ν.2545/97 (ΦΕΚ254/Α/97) «Βιομηχανικές και Επιχειρηματικές Περιοχές και άλλες Διατάξεις»). 

- Θεσμοθέτηση των ορίων ευθύνης της Πολεοδομίας εκτός των ορίων της χωροθετημένης ΝΑ.ΖΩ.

Θετικά Σημεία: Απλοποίηση του θεσμικού πλαισίου λειτουργίας της ΝΑ.ΖΩ. Το μέτρο αυτό απαντά στην μέχρι σήμερα εμπλοκή των Φορέων του Δημοσίου, όπως η Πολεοδομία σε σχέση με την τήρηση του Γ.Ο.Κ, εντός των ορίων της ΝΑ.ΖΩ. Το όφελος που θα προκύψει από την διευκρίνηση χωρικά των αρμοδιοτήτων μεταξύ των Υπηρεσιών της Πολεοδομίας και της Ο.Λ.Π Α.Ε. Φορέα, κρίνεται ως ουσιαστικό.

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Δεν αναμένεται κάποιο κόστος υλοποίησης. 

- Λειτουργική οργάνωση επιχειρηματικών μονάδων - απλοποίηση διαδικασιών - έναρξη διαλόγου με επαγγελματικούς φορείς και ενώσεις υπό την εποπτεία του υπό ίδρυση Φορέα.

Θετικά Σημεία: Η εξάλειψη των γραφειοκρατικών δυσλειτουργιών στις επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες της Ζώνης. Το προτεινόμενο μέτρο αποσκοπεί στην λειτουργική διευθέτηση και εξυπηρέτηση πολλών δραστηριοτήτων των μονάδων και επιχειρηματικών φορέων της Ζώνης. Η αναγκαιότητα αυτή προκύπτει από τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, οι οποίες δυσχεραίνουν την εκτέλεση εργασιών σε πολλούς τομείς της ναυπηγοεπισκευής.

Ο υπό σύσταση Φορέας ΒΕ.ΠΕ. (εποπτείας) της Ζώνης, θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει διάλογο με τους επαγγελματικούς φορείς και ενώσεις, προκειμένου να καταγραφούν οι δυσλειτουργίες και να προταθούν οι βέλτιστες λύσεις, οι οποίες θα κοινοποιηθούν σε όλους τους εποπτεύοντες φορείς, έτσι ώστε να υπάρξει ομοιόμορφη αντιμετώπιση και απλούστευση των καθημερινών εργασιών και διαδικασιών. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Το μέτρο είναι θεσμικού και διαδικαστικού χαρακτήρα - προβλέπεται ίσως το ad hoc κόστος σύστασης στα πλαίσια του νέου Φορέα, να καλυφθεί από τον προϋπολογισμό του Φορέα.

- Δημιουργία Διεύθυνσης παρακολούθησης θεμάτων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας των εργαζομένων, στα πλαίσια του υπό ίδρυση Φορέα.

Θετικά Σημεία: Το μέτρο αυτό αναμένεται να προσδώσει στα θέματα υγιεινής και ασφάλειας την αρμόζουσα και ιδιαίτερη σημασία που έχουν για την ζώνη και τις εργασίες που συντελούνται σε αυτή. Επίσης, αναμένεται να δημιουργήσει ευνοϊκές συνθήκες εργασίας για τους εργαζόμενους, κυρίως λόγω της στενής εποπτείας της Ζώνης. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Το κόστος από την υλοποίηση του μέτρου αναφέρεται στην δημιουργία συγκεκριμένης Διεύθυνσης παρακολούθησης στα πλαίσια του υπό ίδρυση Φορέα και την άντληση πόρων λειτουργίας από τον προϋπολογισμό του νέου Φορέα. 

- Ανάπτυξη προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης και εξειδίκευσης στις ευπαθείς κοινωνικές ομάδες της ευρύτερης περιοχής.

Θετικά Σημεία: Υποβοήθηση των δράσεων ενίσχυσης της απασχόλησης και μείωσης της ανεργίας των κλάδων της ναυπηγοεπισκευής. Ο υπό σύσταση Φορέας της Ζώνης θα πρέπει να σχεδιάσει και να υλοποιήσει σε συνεργασία τους κατάλληλους οργανισμούς κατάρτισης, Προγράμματα που να εκπληρώνουν τον στόχο της δημιουργίας στελεχών ικανών να απορροφηθούν είτε από την αγορά εργασίας της ευρύτερης περιοχής στην οποία δραστηριοποιείται η ΝΕΖ, είτε στην ευρύτερη αγορά εργασίας.

Οι πόροι για την υλοποίηση των σχετικών Προγραμμάτων θα προέρχονται από τα Προγράμματα του Υπουργείου Απασχόλησης. Έμφαση θα δοθεί στις ευπαθείς κοινωνικές ομάδες (άνεργοι νέοι και νέες, άνεργοι μεγάλης ηλικίας, μακροχρόνια άνεργοι, κλπ). 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Αναφέρεται στο συνολικό κόστος των εξαγγελιών καταπολέμησης της ανεργίας, υλοποίησης προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης και ενίσχυσης της απασχόλησης και αυτοαπασχόλησης - συνολικά 20 εκατ. ευρώ 

- Ίδρυση «επαγγελματικών κέντρων ενημέρωσης» με την συνεργασία των ΟΤΑ, ΕΟΜΜΕΧ ΕΚ, Πανεπιστήμια, υπό την εποπτεία του υπό σύσταση Φορέα.

Θετικά Σημεία: Διαρκής ενημέρωση και ενθάρρυνση των ευπαθών ομάδων της περιοχής για αυτοαπασχόληση, απασχόληση, κατάρτιση και επιχειρηματικότητα. Το προτεινόμενο μέτρο έχει σαν σκοπό την ανάπτυξη εξειδικευμένων «Επαγγελματικών Κέντρων Ενημέρωσης», με σκοπό την ενθάρρυνση των κοινωνικών ομάδων που πλήττονται από την ανεργία στην περιοχή της ευρύτερης ΝΕΖ, στο να δημιουργήσουν επιχειρηματικούς φορείς, συμπληρωματικής ή εναλλακτικής κατεύθυνσης σε σχέση με τις σημερινές δραστηριότητες. 

Για τον σκοπό αυτό, ο υπό σύσταση Φορέας Διαχείρισης εποπτείας της Ζώνης - στην αρμοδιότητα του οποίου θα υπάγεται ο σχεδιασμός των Κέντρων - θα συνεργαστεί στενά με Φορείς που παρέχουν εξειδίκευση και διακρίνονται από εμπειρία σε αντίστοιχα θέματα. Τέτοιοι φορείς αναφέρονται ο Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Μικρομεσαίων Επιχειρήσεων και Χειροτεχνίας, το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, οι Οργανισμοί Τοπικής και Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης, το Εργατικό Κέντρο, κ.ά.

Η δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου Κέντρου (με περιφερειακή εκπροσώπηση μέσω ηλεκτρονικής δικτύωσης στους Δήμους της περιοχής), δεν αποτελεί επένδυση ιδιαίτερων χρηματικών απαιτήσεων. Το κόστος ανάπτυξης και λειτουργίας του προτείνεται να αναληφθεί από τον υπό σύσταση Φορέα, ο οποίος θα έχει την ευθύνη ανάπτυξης και διαχείρισης. 

Κόστος του Μέτρου: Η λειτουργία Επαγγελματικού Κέντρου Ενημέρωσης θα λειτουργεί στα πλαίσια του νέου Φορέα εποπτείας της Ζώνης.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική δουλεύει κανονικά? Γιατί έχω ακούσει κάτι για κλεισιμο καποιων συνεργειων και σταμάτημα των εργασιών. Ή πρόκειται για ραδιο αρβίλα? Σε μία βολτα που έκανα την περασμένη εβδομάδα η κατάσταση μου φάνηκε ομαλή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Απλούστερες διαδικασίες  και προϋποθέσεις για την εγγραφή στο Μητρώο Επιχειρήσεων Ναυπήγησης, Μετατροπής,  Επισκευής και Συντήρησης Πλοίων, εισάγει νομοσχέδιο που συζητείται από χθες στη  Βουλή. 
Ο υφυπουργός Ανάπτυξης Αν. Νεράντζης ανέφερε ότι στόχος των διατάξεων  είναι να πάψουν οι αποκλεισμοί επιχειρήσεων και η δραστηριοποίηση όσο το δυνατόν  μεγαλύτερου αριθμού επιχειρήσεων στις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές εργασίες προκειμένου  αυτές να είναι ανταγωνιστικές έναντι ξένων ομοειδών. 
Ταυτόχρονα ο υφυπουργός  επέφερε τροποποιήσεις στο νομοσχέδιο σύμφωνα με τις οποίες: 
-  Μειώνονται  κατά το ήμισυ τα πρόστιμα που προβλέπονταν αρχικώς από το νομοσχέδιο για την  παραβίαση των διατάξεών του. Ειδικότερα, προβλέπονται πρόστιμα από 1.000 ευρώ  έως 15.000 ευρώ, ανάλογα με τη διάρκεια και τη βαρύτητα της παράβασης (σ.σ.  αρχικά προβλεπόταν πρόστιμο από 2.000 έως 30.000 ευρώ). 
-  Λιγότερο αυστηρή  γίνεται και η διάταξη για τις επιχειρήσεις που υποπίπτουν σε παράβαση και τους  επιβάλλονται πρόστιμα δύο φορές μέσα σε ένα χρόνο, αφού αντί της οριστικής  διαγραφής από το Ειδικό Μητρώο, καθιερώνεται πλέον προσωρινή διαγραφή από 1 έως  6 μήνες, εάν εκδοθούν σε βάρος της επιχείρησης 3 αποφάσεις επιβολής προστίμου  μέσα σε ένα έτος. 
-  Με κοινή υπουργική απόφαση των υπουργών Ανάπτυξης και  Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας θα καθοριστούν οι επιμέρους εργασίες συντήρησης που  επιτρέπεται να εκτελεί το πλήρωμα του πλοίου όταν αυτό βρίσκεται σε  εγκαταστάσεις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής επιχείρησης ή ΝΑ.ΖΩ. (η διάταξη αυτή  αντικαθιστά αρχική διάταξη του νομοσχεδίου που απαγόρευε κάθε εργασία συντήρησης  του πλοίου αν αυτό βρισκόταν σε ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική επιχείρηση ή ΝΑ.ΖΩ.).  
-  Για την εκτέλεση εργασιών συντήρησης ή επισκευής, σε συστήματα  θέρμανσης-ψύξης-κλιματισμού ή ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού πλοίων, από  εξουσιοδοτημένα πρόσωπα του κατασκευαστή ή του αντιπροσώπου του, δεν απαιτείται  εγγραφή στο Ειδικό Μητρώο.  
EXPRESS 15/3/2007
http://www.express.gr/index.php?seli...g=69&lang_id=1

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Ανακοίνωση* 

*TEE* 
*ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ*

*17 Ιουλίου 2007*



*Οι προτάσεις του ΤΕΕ για την αναμόρφωση του θεσμικού πλαισίου Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας των Εργαζομένων σε Ναυπηγικές Εργασίες* 

Εξαιρετικά επίκαιρες και επείγουσες αποδεικνύονται οι προτάσεις, που διατύπωσε προσφάτως το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας (ΤΕΕ), σε συνεργασία με τον Σύλλογο Διπλωματούχων Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών Ελλάδας (ΣΔΝΜΕ) προς τα συναρμόδια υπουργεία Απασχόλησης και Ναυτιλίας, για την αναμόρφωση του θεσμικού πλαισίου και την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας και αποτελεσματικότητας των μηχανισμών Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας των Εργαζόμενων σε Ναυπηγικές Εργασίες.

Με αφορμή το νέο τραγικό εργατικό ατύχημα, στις δεξαμενές του πετρελαιοφόρου «Ailisa Craig», το ΤΕΕ εκφράζει τη συμπαράσταση του προς τις οικογένειες των δύο αδικοχαμένων εργατών και στο σύνολο των συναδέλφων τους, στις Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές Ζώνες Περάματος, Κερατσινίου και Δραπετσώνας.

Παράλληλα το ΤΕΕ επισημαίνει μεγάλες ευθύνες της Πολιτείας και των εντεταλμένων Αρχών, έναντι της συνεχιζόμενης ύπαρξης πλαισίου που αποτρέπει την ασυδοσία πλοιοκτητών και εργολάβων αλλά δεν τηρείται ή υποσκάπτεται. Ζούμε για άλλη μια φορά τον κύκλο: Ατύχημα-Λήψη μέτρων- Απαξίωση των μέτρων-Νέο ατύχημα. Το φαινόμενο αυτό εντείνεται από την απουσία μηχανισμών αξιόπιστου και συστηματικού ελέγχου, με την κατάλληλη υποστήριξη σε εξοπλισμό και επιστημονικό ανθρώπινο δυναμικό. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μάλλον όχι τυχαία, ασάφεια του θεσμικού πλαισίου και απουσία συγκεκριμένων κανόνων, που να προσδιορίζουν ρόλους και ευθύνες όλων των εμπλεκομένων σε κάθε ναυπηγική εργασία. Υπάρχει υποστελέχωση σε επιστημονικό δυναμικό και έλλειψη εκπαίδευσης στο εργατικό δυναμικό. 

Η απόδοση Δικαιοσύνης μετά από τραγικά περιστατικά, πολλές φορές είναι εξαιρετικά δυσχερής, λόγω αυτών των ασαφειών και ελλείψεων του θεσμικού πλαισίου. Το ΤΕΕ υπογραμμίζει ότι ο ρόλος του Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας στις Ναυπηγικές Εργασίες, που εργάζεται άλλωστε χωρίς κώδικα ελάχιστων αμοιβών, με αναντίστοιχες αμοιβές και συνθήκες για το επιστημονικό έργο που προσφέρει είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνον συμβουλευτικός. Με αφορμή το νέο τραγικό περιστατικό στη Ζώνη του Περάματος, το ΤΕΕ θα κινηθεί με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο, σε θεσμικό και Δικαστικό επίπεδο, προκειμένου να αποδοθούν οι ευθύνες εκεί όπου πραγματικά ανήκουν και να καταδείξει τις ασάφειες και της ελλείψεις την νομοθεσίας, οι οποίες σε πολλές περιπτώσεις εξυπηρετούν ακριβώς την ποινικοποίηση του επαγγέλματος των Μηχανικών Τεχνικών Ασφαλείας. Επίσης το ΤΕΕ θα επιδιώξει να σπάσει το σημερινό καθεστώς, που αντιμετωπίζει τον Τεχνικό Ασφαλείας ως «άλλοθι» και εν συνεχεία ως υποψήφιο «εξιλαστήριο θύμα», ζητώντας αναβάθμιση και αναγνώριση του ρόλου του, με ευθύνες και κανόνες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Προκαλώ όποιον διαμαρτύρεται για της άσχημες συνθήκες εργασίας που αντιμετωπίζει , να παει μια βόλτα στην ζώνη Περάματος ,και να μπει σʼ ένα βαπόρι που κάνει επισκευή ! Και μετά τα λεμε . 
Δεν μπορεί ανθρώπινος νους να συλλάβει αυτό που συμβαίνει στης επισκευές, με τι συνθήκες δουλεύουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι. Και πάντα ασχολούμαστε όταν χάνει την ζωή του ένας εργάτης ,αλλά δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι τραυματίζονται καθημερινά .Αν βάλεις έναν να μετρήσει τα δάκτυλα των χεριων του , φτάνει μέχρι το οκτώ με το ζόρι.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Οποιος γνωριζει μπορει να γραψει με ποιο τροπο υπολογιζεται το κοστος της αμμοβολης η υψηλης πιεσης υδροβολης?
Εχω την εντυπωση ανα τετραγωνικο μετρο.

----------


## mastromarinos

Έχει απαγορευτεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό η αμμοβολή σε όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν και τα πλοία καθαρίζονται τώρα μόνο με υδροβολή. Χρησιμοποιούνται νέα εξελιγμένα μηχανήματα υδροβολής με πιέσης περίπου 2000 bar. Υπάρχει βέβαια ο κίνδυνος εξίσου μεγάλος και στην υδροβολή. Οι λόγοι της κατάργησης της αμμοβολής ήταν περιβαντολογικοί περισσότερο παρά επικινδυνότητας. Ο εργαζόμενος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα.

Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια εργαζομένων και επιτρέψτε μου ένα γενικό σχόλιο. 
Πέρα των κανονισμών και των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για την διασφάλιση της ασφαλούς εργασίας είναι πρώτα ευθύνη και μέλημα δικό μας να τηρούμε όλα όσα μας έχουν διδάξει να κάνουμε για την δική μας ασφάλεια, αλλά και των υπολοίπων γύρω μας. :-)

----------


## hatzibileus

> Έχει απαγορευτεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό η αμμοβολή σε όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν και τα πλοία καθαρίζονται τώρα μόνο με υδροβολή. Χρησιμοποιούνται νέα εξελιγμένα μηχανήματα υδροβολής με πιέσης περίπου 2000 bar. Υπάρχει βέβαια ο κίνδυνος εξίσου μεγάλος και στην υδροβολή. Οι λόγοι της κατάργησης της αμμοβολής ήταν περιβαντολογικοί περισσότερο παρά επικινδυνότητας. Ο εργαζόμενος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα.
> 
> Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια εργαζομένων και επιτρέψτε μου ένα γενικό σχόλιο. 
> Πέρα των κανονισμών και των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για την διασφάλιση της ασφαλούς εργασίας είναι πρώτα ευθύνη και μέλημα δικό μας να τηρούμε όλα όσα μας έχουν διδάξει να κάνουμε για την δική μας ασφάλεια, αλλά και των υπολοίπων γύρω μας. :-)


Γεία σας,

Είμαι φοιτητής του Τμ. Ναυτιλιας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών Παν. Αιγαίου και θα σας μεταφέρω ότι ξέρω μέσω δύο πηγών.
α) Διάλεξη που πραγματοποιήθηκε στι 14/11 2007 με θέμα
«Οργανωτικές δομές της Δ/σης Πληροφορικής σε μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις στο παράδειγμα των Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά»
Ομηλητής θα είναι ο κος Ιωάννης Καραθανάσης – Διευθυντής Πληροφορικής των Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά Α.Ε.
΄
σύμφωνα με τον οποίο *θα , δεν έχει ακόμα αντικατασταθέι,* η χρήση αμμοβολής με αυτή της υδροβολής 
β) σημειώσεις στο μάθημα "Διοίκηση Επισκευών-Συντήρισης" από τον καθηγητή κ. Αλέξανδρο Γλύκα 
Υπάρχει αμμοβολή διαφόρων ειδών ανάλογα με το ποστοστό άμμου από SA 1.0 έως SA 3.0 όσο αυξάνεται η ποσότητα τόσο πιο ακριβή η αμμοβολή.
τιμές ενδεικτικές θα μπορέσω να καταγράψω μετά τις 8 Ιανουαρίου που θα γυρίσω πίσω στη Χίο. 
Η αμμοβολή πραγματοποιείται είται όπως η βαφή των πλοίων είται με κάτι σαν δίσκο που δύσκολα μπορώ να περιγράψω για αυτό επισυνάπτω το αρχείο (από τις σημειώσεις του μαθήματος) για περισσότερες πληροφορίες 
Να σημειώσω ότι αντί για άμμο ,κυρίως σε πολυτελή σκάφη, χρησιμοπείται σόδα (ίδια με τη μαγειρική) 
εύχομαι οι πληροφορίες να σας φάνηκαν χρήσιμες :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Πάρα πολύ ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Υπάρχει αμμοβολή διαφόρων ειδών ανάλογα με το ποστοστό άμμου από SA 1.0 έως SA 3.0 όσο αυξάνεται η ποσότητα τόσο πιο ακριβή η αμμοβολή.


Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει και το απόσπασμα απο το βιβλίο το οποίο παρατίθεται, οι κατήγορίες της αμμοβολής δεν διαχωρίζονται σύμφωνα με την ποιότητα της αμμου, αλλά με το αποτέλεσμα που προκύπτει στην αμοοβολούμενη επιφάνεια.

Δηλαδή όσο περισσότερο παραμενει σταθερό το ακροφύσιο σε ένα σημείο, τόσο θα αφαιρείται υλικό της αμμοβολούμενης επιφάνειας μέχρι να τρυπήσει. ¶ρα στην ουσία η διαβάθμιση της αμμοβολής έχει να κάνει με την ταχυτητα μετακίνησης του ακροφυσίου σε σχέση πάντα με την ταχύτητα πρόσπτωσης των κόκκων αλλά και την μορφή και ποιότητά τους.

Όσο για την υδροβολή, σε οργανωμένα ναυπηγεία γίνεται με πίεση 1500 bar, αλλά για τον καθαρισμό της επιφάνειας της γάστρας, κυρίως από την "πρασινάδα" και τη στρειδώνα αλλά και τις χοντρές σκουριές. Με τίποτα δεν υποκαθιστά την ποιότητα της αμμοβολής, η οποία αφήνει την επιφάνεια άγρια ώστε να εφαρμώσει καλύτερα η μπογιά στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να είναι άγρια? Γιατί αν υπάρχουν πόροι στην λαμαρίνα τότε η σκουριά εμφανίζετε γρηγορότερα

----------


## Νaval22

Λογικά δίνει μια τραχύτητα στην επιφάνεια που βοηθάει στη πιο καλή πρόσφυση της μπογιάς

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ακριβώς οπως τα λέει ο Στέφανος. Ο πόρος ειναι μοκρή "τρυπούλα" η οποία προερχεται απο το εσωτερικό του μετάλλου και όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις Απόστολε μπορει να ειναι υποψηφιο σημειο εκκινησης σκουριάς (εκτός απο το τοπικό πρόβλημα αντοχής που μπορει να δημιουργεί)

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σειρά μέτρων για την ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας και της υγιεινής στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος ανακοίνωσε χθες η υφυπουργός Απασχόλησης και Κοινωνικής Προστασίας Σοφία Καλαντζάκου.

Η υφυπουργός δέχθηκε στο γραφείο της αντιπροσωπεία των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΖ, οι οποίοι μετά και το δυστύχημα στο LPG «Friendship Gas» με τους οκτώ νεκρούς πραγματοποίησαν χθες πορεία από την πλατεία Ομόνοιας προς το υπουργείο ζητώντας άμεσα μέτρα για την ασφάλεια της υγείας στους χώρους εργασίας. 

Η κα Καλαντζάκου μετά το τέλος της συνάντησης υπογράμμισε ότι: «Είμαστε όλοι συγκλονισμένοι από το δυστύχημα στο Πέραμα».

Παράλληλα έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα πέντε μέτρα, το πρώτο αφορά την στήριξη των οικογενειών των θεμάτων και τα υπόλοιπα την αναβάθμιση των μέτρων ασφάλειας και υγιεινής στη ΝΕΖ. Ειδικότερα:

1. Ως πρώτο μέτρο στήριξης δίδονται 10.000 ευρώ στην οικογένεια κάθε νεκρού εργαζόμενου και 5.000 ευρώ στην οικογένεια κάθε τραυματία εργαζόμενου. 

2. Αναβαθμίζουμε και ενισχύουμε τις Μικτές Επιτροπές Υγείας και Ασφάλειας, που λειτουργούν εδώ και δύο χρόνια σε καθημερινή βάση στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη. 

3. Στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα θα εγκατασταθεί κινητή ιατρική μονάδα του ΙΚΑ πλήρως στελεχωμένη και εξοπλισμένη.

4. Από το Σεπτέμβριο θα λειτουργήσουν σχολές του ΟΑΕΔ με τις ειδικότητες της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης για την κατάρτιση νέων εργαζομένων. Αποτελεί πάγιο αίτημα της Ζώνης.

5. Σε συνεργασία με τους εργαζόμενους θα πραγματοποιείται ετήσια εκπαίδευση τους σε θέματα υγείας και ασφάλειας.

Δουλεύουμε και θα συνεχίσουμε να δουλεύουμε συστηματικά για την υγεία και την ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων στη Ζώνη.» 

Πώς αντιδρούν οι εργαζόμενοι 

Πάντως οι εργαζόμενοι αναφέρουν ότι τα μέτρα έχουν επιδερμικό χαρακτήρα. Μάλιστα όπως τόνισαν μόνο ένα από τα μέτρα που ζήτησαν θα ξεκινήσει να λειτουργεί τον Σεπτέμβριο, και αυτό αφορά σχολών του ΟΑΕΔ για τεχνίτες της ναυπηγοεπισκευής.

Επεσήμαναν ότι η κινητή ιατρική μονάδα με όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ θα εγκατασταθεί στη ΝΕΖ σε έξι μήνες. Επίσης όπως υπογράμμισαν το υπουργείο τους απάντησε ότι δεν είναι εφικτό να δημιουργηθούν κρατικά σώματα για τους τεχνικούς και τους χημικούς ναυτιλίας. Υπογράμμισαν τέλος ότι θα συνεχίσουν και ότι θα κλιμακώσουν τις κινητοποιήσεις τους και τον αγώνα που κάνουν για την λήψη μέτρων που θα εξασφαλίζουν την ασφάλεια και την υγεία στους χώρους εργασίας.

πηγή Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σε «ρότα» ενεργοποίησης βρίσκεται η ομάδα εργασίας που θα εξετάσει τα προβλήματα της ναυπηγοεπισκευής, η οποία συστάθηκε τον περασμένο Μάιο, και η οποία μέχρι τώρα είχε παραμείνει «παγωμένη». 

Χθες η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των εργοδοτικών Ενώσεων της ναυπηγοεπισκευής, οι οποίες βρίσκονται και στο τελευταίο στάδιο για την δημιουργία Ομοσπονδίας, αφού η μία μετά την άλλη οι Ενώσεις συνεδριάζουν με θέμα την αποδοχή της πρότασης για την δημιουργία κοινού συνδικαλιστικού οργάνου, συναντήθηκε με το διευθυντή του γραφείου του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα, Γρηγόρη Καρπούζη.

Οι εκπρόσωποι των Ενώσεων παρουσίασαν τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει ο κλάδος και ζήτησαν την άμεση ενεργοποίηση της ομάδας εργασίας. Θέμα για το οποίο το γραφείο του υπουργού ανταποκρίθηκε άμεσα και η πρώτη συνάντηση αναμένεται να γίνει στις 10 Οκτωβρίου 2008. 

Ο διευθυντής του γραφείου, αφού τόνισε ότι δεν έχει ενημερωθεί αναλυτικά για τον κλάδο, συμφώνησε επίσης να πραγματοποιηθεί επίσκεψη στο ΒΙΠΑΣ Σχιστού στο οποίο οι επιχειρηματίες του κλάδου έχουν επενδύσεις πολλές 10δες εκατ. ευρώ. 

*Το υπόμνημα*

Τα βασικά θέματα που έθεσαν οι ναυπηγοεπισκευαστές ήταν δύο. Το ένα αφορά την ανάληψη της διαχείρισης των χώρων που γίνονται οι επισκευές από τους χρήστες, και το άλλο την ουσιαστική απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών για την έκδοση αδειών επισκευής σε χώρους της ΝΕΖ.

Οι εκπρόσωποι των Ενώσεων κατέθεσαν στον διευθυντή του υπουργού υπόμνημα με το οποίο αναλύουν τις θέσεις τους. Ειδικότερα στον υπόμνημά τους αναφέρουν:

«Είναι γεγονός ότι ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιά δεν επιδεικνύει το απαιτούμενο ενδιαφέρον και δεν ανταποκρίνεται ικανοποιητικά στην εκτέλεση των αρμοδιοτήτων και υποχρεώσεών του, όπως αυτές προβλέπονται στο άρθρο 7 του Π.Δ. 70/90 και αφορούν:

- Στην πρόβλεψη κατάλληλων και ασφαλών κλιμάκων ανόδου στα πλοία

- Στην ύπαρξη κατάλληλου δικτύου πυρόσβεσης σε περίπτωση ανάγκης

- Στη δημιουργία θέσεων ελλιμενισμού που θα εξασφαλίζουν την άμεση και αποτελεσματική μετάβαση και πρόσβαση σε περίπτωση ανάγκης. 

- Σε εξασφάλιση επαρκούς παροχής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, όπως προβλέπεται από τους ειδικούς κανόνες ασφαλείας. 

- Στη δημιουργία ικανού αριθμού χώρων υγιεινής και κατάλληλων χώρων για την φύλαξη ενδυμάτων και παροχή νερού για πόση και καθαριότητα.

- Στην οριοθέτηση των χώρων που διατίθενται σε συνεργεία για την αποθήκευση υλικών, εργαλείων εργοταξιακής χρήσης. 

- Στην τήρηση των κανόνων υγιεινής και ασφάλειας

- Στην καθημερινή απομάκρυνση των στερεών αποβλήτων από το χώρο της ΝΕΖ.

- Στη δημιουργία κατάλληλων οδών κυκλοφορίας για ευκολότερη πρόσβαση ασθενοφόρων και πυροσβεστικών, σε περίπτωση ανάγκης αλλά και η κυκλοφορία φορτηγών για την εξυπηρέτηση διάφορων εργασιών», αναφέρουν στο υπόμνημά τους και προσθέτουν:

«Επαναφέρουμε επίσης την ήδη γνωστή σε εσάς πρότασή μας για παραχώρηση του χώρου από τον ΟΛΠ [OLPr.AT]  Α.Ε. και ανάληψη της διαχείρισης των χερσαίων χώρων και δεξαμενών από τους ίδιους τους χρήστες, οι οποίοι προτίθενται να ιδρύσουν ενιαίο και κατάλληλο φορέα για τον συντονισμό και επίλυση των οποιωνδήποτε θεμάτων, προβλημάτων στο χώρο της ΝΕΖ».

*¶δειες εργασιών*

Σε ό,τι αφορά τις άδειες εργασιών οι επιχειρηματίες της ΝΕΖ ζητούν: «Να διευρυνθεί το έργο της ομάδας εργασίας (αφού μέχρι τώρα το ζήτημα της έκδοσης αδειών εργασίας δεν υπήρχε στα θέματα που θα εξέταζε η ομάδα) και στο πλαίσιο διατάξεων του άρθρου 8 του Νόμου 3551/2007 να εξεταστούν και απλουστευτούν και οι διαδικασίες για την έκδοση αδειών για ναυπήγηση, μετατροπή, επισκευή και συντήρηση πλοίων».

Παράλληλα προτείνουν η ομάδα εργασίας στην οποία μετέχουν στελέχη και των υπουργείων Απασχόλησης, Ανάπτυξης, Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών να ασχοληθεί και με μια σειρά άλλων θεμάτων όπως:

- Απλούστευση διαδικασιών για τελωνειακά θέματα

- Το μητρώο εργαζομένων στις επιχειρήσεις ναυπήγησης, μετατροπής επισκευής και συντήρησης πλοίων

- Η κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση και επιμόρφωση του προσωπικού

- Οι μεικτές επιτροπές ελέγχου (ασφάλειας εργασιών)

- Η επέκταση του υπάρχοντος εγγυοδοτικού μηχανισμού για την ενίσχυση της ανταγωνιστικότητας 

- Η μείωση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών προς το ΙΚΑ ή η επιδότηση ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών επιχειρήσεων

- Η παράταση της προβλεφθείσας αναστολής είσπραξης των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών για τις επιχειρήσεις που τηρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που ορίζει ο νόμος 3551/2007

- Η ενίσχυση και ανάπτυξη της επιχειρηματικότητας 

- Η συμμετοχή εκπροσώπων των επαγγελματικών οργανώσεων στη θέσπιση της εθνικής και κοινοτικής νομοθεσίας.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## mastrovasilis

Νεκρός εντοπίστηκε, πρωινές ώρες χθες, από εργαζομένους της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής επιχείρησης «ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ Α.Ε.» Σύρου, 47χρονος αλλοδαπός, μέλος συνεργείου επισκευών πλοίων. Ο αλλοδαπός που σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες ενδείξεις, δεν ευρίσκετο εν ώρα υπηρεσίας, βρέθηκε νεκρός επί της πλωτής δεξαμενής «Ερμούπολις».

Η σορός του 47χρονου μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ αρχικά στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Σύρου και στη συνέχεια στην Ιατροδικαστική Υπηρεσία Πειραιά για τη διενέργεια νεκροψίας-νεκροτομής.

Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την Λιμενική Αρχή Σύρου.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## john85

Nέες ναυπηγήσεις έκτος από τις γνωστές έχουν αρχίσει?

----------


## john85

Σε περίοδο κρίσης η κατασκευή αμφίπλωρων και η πωλήση τους στο εξωτερικό θα είναι μια καλή επενδυτική κίνηση κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Thanasis89

Αν αποφασίσουν οι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες να προωθήσουν τις ναυπηγήσεις τους και πέρα από τις επιταγές της Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων τότε κάτι μπορούμε να πούμε ότι θα γίνει. 
Επίσης να ρίξουν τις τιμές στα πλοία του είδους καθώς θεωρούνται πανάκριβα. Πάλι κάτι θα γίνει ! 
Τώρα το αν είναι μια σωστή επενδυτική κίνηση, ας δούμε πως το αντιμετωπίζουν οι τράπεζες που ακούν ακτοπλοΐα και βγάζουν αφρούς.

----------


## john85

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Θανάση μαζί σου

----------


## john85

Kαι αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου μια δανέζικη εταιρία είχε παραγγειλεί 5 αμφίπλωρα και έχει παραδωθεί ένα μόνο πλοίο με το όνομα Kanhave τα υπόλοιπα αγνοούνται.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε John,

καλά κάνεις και το αναφέρεις. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί αυτή η παραγγελία πήγε στραβά;

Τα πλοία που κατασκευάζονται για τοπική χρήση παραδίδονται χωρίς πρόβλημα. Και ακριβώς εκείνη η παραγγελία που θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει το δρόμο προς την Ευρώπη χάλασε ...!

Πιστεύω, ότι η Δανέζικη εταιρεία παράγγειλε νέα πλοία από ναυπηγεία της Πολωνίας (ναυπηγούνται στη Λεττονία) και της Ινδονησίας. Εκτός του ότι θα είναι πιο φτηνά, δε θεωρώ ότι μπορούν να συγκριθούν στην ποιότητα κατασκευής με τα δικά μας. ¶ρα, τι πήγε λάθος;




> Kαι αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου μια δανέζικη εταιρία είχε παραγγειλεί 5 αμφίπλωρα και έχει παραδωθεί ένα μόνο πλοίο με το όνομα Kanhave τα υπόλοιπα αγνοούνται.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Φίλε John,
> 
> καλά κάνεις και το αναφέρεις. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί αυτή η παραγγελία πήγε στραβά;
> 
> Τα πλοία που κατασκευάζονται για τοπική χρήση παραδίδονται χωρίς πρόβλημα. Και ακριβώς εκείνη η παραγγελία που θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει το δρόμο προς την Ευρώπη χάλασε ...!
> 
> Πιστεύω, ότι η Δανέζικη εταιρεία παράγγειλε νέα πλοία από ναυπηγεία της Πολωνίας (ναυπηγούνται στη Λεττονία) και της Ινδονησίας. Εκτός του ότι θα είναι πιο φτηνά, δε θεωρώ ότι μπορούν να συγκριθούν στην ποιότητα κατασκευής με τα δικά μας. ¶ρα, τι πήγε λάθος;



Η αλήθεια είναι Μάρκο ότι δεν γνώριζα ότι ναυπηγούνται πλέον στην Λεττονία και στην Ινδονησία. Αλλά πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι, όχι τόσο για την Λεττονία αλλά για την Ινδονησία, συμφέρει να ναυπηγήσεις εκεί ένα πλοίο και να το μεταφέρεις στην Ευρώπη ; Δηλαδή η διαφορά στο ύψος της εργοληψίας από το ένα και από το άλλο ναυπηγείο είναι τόσο μεγάλη που να συμφέρει περισσότερο η μεταφορά ; Μου φαίνεται περίεργο. 
Τώρα σχετικά με την ιστορία αυτών των πλοίων στην Ελλάδα, ένα κομμάτι της στέκεται στιβαγμένο σε κάποια γωνία του ναυπηγείου του Ατσαλάκη. Αν δείτε φωτογραφίες από το ναυπηγείο θα δείτε τα κομμάτια των πλοίων που ΘΑ ναυπηγούνταν, είναι αυτά τα 5 πλοία.
Αν και είναι κάπως περίεργο το θέμα για να γίνει μια εκτενέστερη αναφορά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι ναυπηγείο και ναυπηγός αδυνατούσαν να ανταπεξέλθουν στις υψηλές προδιαγραφές (τόσο σε τεχνικό όσο και σε επιχειρησιακό επίπεδο) που έθεταν οι Δανοί πλοιοκτήτες (πρόκειται για μια δημόσια εταιρεία). 
Το λυπηρό της υπόθεσης ότι το παράδειγμα των Δανών (και στην θετική και στην αρνητική εξέλιξή του) ακολούθησαν και Ολλανδοί και Ιταλοί πλοιοκτήτες οι οποίοι ύστερα από αυτό το συμβάν, έκαναν "ανάποδα ολοταχώς", την στιγμή κιόλας που οι Ιταλοί είναι οι καλύτεροι πελάτες μας. 
Αν με ρωτήσετε την γνώμη μου, εγώ θα σας πω ότι δεν στεναχωριέμαι. Είχαν το μέλι στα χέρια τους και δεν ήταν σε θέση να το γευτούν, αυτό σημαίνει κάτι. Επίσης να πούμε ότι γι' αυτή την κατάσταση δεν φταίνε μόνο ναυπηγοί και ναυπηγεία, φταίνε και τα συνδικάτα (τα οποία σέβομαι) που ως ένα σημείο καταντούν υπερβολικά με τις απεργίες. 
Όπως και να έχει είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα, το θέμα της ανικανότητας των Ελλήνων να φανούν σοβαροί εργολήπτες και να προχωρήσουν σχέδια κάποιων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πάντως τάσσομαι καθαρά υπέρ των Δανών και των υπόλοιπων εταιρειών που θέλησαν να ναυπηγήσουν και το μετάνιωσαν. 
Μπράβο Γιάννη που το ανέφερες ! 

Μάρκο τέλος να πω ότι ακόμα και για τα πλοία που προορίζονται για την εγχώρια αγορά, δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει ότι παραδίδονται χωρίς προβλήματα. Σκέτος Γολγοθάς η όλη διαδικασία, από πολλές πλευρές.

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ένας από τους βασικότερους λόγους είναι αυτός που ανέφερε ο Thanasis89, δηλαδή στην αφερεγγυότητα των συμβατικών υποχρεώσεων των ναυπηγείων να παραδώσουν την δουλειά στα χρονικά περιθώρια της συμφωνίας. Αυτό όπως ανέφερε και ο Θανάσης είναι απόρροια των απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων για ψύλλου πήδημα. 

Πιθανόν και διάφοροι άλλοι λόγοι που δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζουμε, διότι τα ναυπηγεία της περιοχής μόνο ISO δεν είναι πιστοποιημένα, συνεπώς και αυτό είναι ένα μείον. Μην συγκρίνουμε την δικιά μας χαχολιά, αρπακολλιά, με τον τρόπο κατασκευής της εποχή μας. Χωρίς πιστοποιήσεις δεν πας πουθενά στην εποχή μας. Κανένα πλοίο δεν παίρνει πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας, αν δεν αρχίσουμε από την πιστοποίηση το απλού συγκολλητή και ανεβαίνουμε μέχρι αυτόν που βάζει τα πλακάκια στο WC. 

Με απλά λόγια δεν είμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί, ούτε στο κόστος, ούτε στην ποιότητα και αυτό είναι η αρχή με μια σειρά άλλων λόγων που όλοι μας προσπερνούν..... Βάλτε τα κάτω και σκεφτείτε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από ότι φαίνεται, συμφέρει Θανάση. Αφού να σκεφτείς, ότι ναυπηγούνε και μεγάλα πλοία, όπως π.χ. το Finnarrow της Stena (Finnlines) http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/gotland_1996.htm

Φίλε Λέο, αυτό που αναφέρεις με προβληματίζει λίγο, μιας και δεν κατέχω και πολλές γνώσεις περί του θέματος. Δηλαδή, για να ταξιδέψουν τα πλοία στην Ελλάδα, δε χρειάζεται τα ναυπηγεία να είναι πιστοποιημένα; Δεν αποτελεί κοινοτική οδηγία ή κάτι παρόμοιο; 

Συγγνώμη που μεγαλοποιώ το ζήτημα, αλλά για να καταλάβω, τα πλοία που ναυπηγούνται εδώ είναι θεωρητικά "παράνομα"; Δεν επιτρεπόταν να χτιστούν υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, με βάση τους ισχύοντες νόμους και κανονισμούς; Ε, τότε βεβαίως και δεν έρχονται παραγγελίες από το εξωτερικό!

Μεγάλο κρίμα, γιατί πιστεύω ότι ο Γιάννης έχει δίκιο. Θα μπορούσε η ναυπήγηση πλοίων για κοντινές αποστάσεις, να αποτελέσει ένα πολύ ισχυρό εξαγωγικό μας ατού!!!

Αντί αυτού, εισχωρούν σε αυτό τον τομέα χώρες όπως η Πολωνία με μεγάλες παραγγελίες από Νορβηγικές και Γερμανικές εταιρείες για αμφίπλωρα, π.χ. http://www.remontowa.com.pl/index.php?n=539

----------


## Thanasis89

> Από ότι φαίνεται, συμφέρει Θανάση. Αφού να σκεφτείς, ότι ναυπηγούνε και μεγάλα πλοία, όπως π.χ. το Finnarrow της Stena (Finnlines) http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/gotland_1996.htm
> 
> Φίλε Λέο, αυτό που αναφέρεις με προβληματίζει λίγο, μιας και δεν κατέχω και πολλές γνώσεις περί του θέματος. Δηλαδή, για να ταξιδέψουν τα πλοία στην Ελλάδα, δε χρειάζεται τα ναυπηγεία να είναι πιστοποιημένα; Δεν αποτελεί κοινοτική οδηγία ή κάτι παρόμοιο; 
> 
> Συγγνώμη που μεγαλοποιώ το ζήτημα, αλλά για να καταλάβω, τα πλοία που ναυπηγούνται εδώ είναι θεωρητικά "παράνομα"; Δεν επιτρεπόταν να χτιστούν υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, με βάση τους ισχύοντες νόμους και κανονισμούς; Ε, τότε βεβαίως και δεν έρχονται παραγγελίες από το εξωτερικό!
> 
> Μεγάλο κρίμα, γιατί πιστεύω ότι ο Γιάννης έχει δίκιο. Θα μπορούσε η ναυπήγηση πλοίων για κοντινές αποστάσεις, να αποτελέσει ένα πολύ ισχυρό εξαγωγικό μας ατού!!!
> 
> Αντί αυτού, εισχωρούν σε αυτό τον τομέα χώρες όπως η Πολωνία με μεγάλες παραγγελίες από Νορβηγικές και Γερμανικές εταιρείες για αμφίπλωρα, π.χ. http://www.remontowa.com.pl/index.php?n=539


Για τα μεγάλα το γνωρίζω Μάρκο, απλά για τα πιο μικρά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος, παρεπιτόντως το συγκεκριμένο είναι προς πώληση. ;-)
Συγγνώμη για το off topic...

O Leo μίλησε πολύ σωστά, μην μπαίνουμε καν στην διαδικασία να συγκρίνουμε τα δικά μας ναυπηγεία με εκείνα του εξωτερικού. Μια βόλτα σε αυτά θα σας πείσει. 
Απλά τα δικά μας πλοία Μάρκο φτιάχνονται κάτω από μια "κρατική ομπρέλα" για να μπορούν να είναι ανταγωνιστικά από οικονομικής απόψεως στο στάδιο της ναυπήγησης. Η ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων του Υπουργείου σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αγγίζει το κόστος ενός αντίστοιχου πλοίου με τις επιταγές του RINA. Μην γελιόμαστε. 
Θα αναφέρω το Enzo D. για πολλοστή φορά σαν ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα, το οποίο μετασκευάστηκε για να εναρμονιστεί με τον Ιταλικό νηογνώμονα.
Επίσης αν τα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία κάνουν με αυτές τις απαιτήσεις 7 και 8 μήνες να ναυπηγήσουν πλοίο, φανταστείτε πόσο θα έκαναν με ένα πλοίο υψηλότερο απαιτήσεων. Καλύτερα ας θυμηθούμε πόσο καιρό λιβάνιζαν το Δανέζικο. 

Όπως και να έχει είναι τεράστια συζήτηση. Χρειάζεται μια δυνατή επένδυση στον τομέα και πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσουμε να κερδίσουμε το χαμένο έδαφος, αλλά όσο συνεχίζουμε έτσι έρχεται εναντίον μας. 

Και για να κάνω λίγο το συνήγορο του διαβόλου, συγκρίνετε την γάστρα του δεύτερου πλοίου που μας παρέθεσε ο Μάρκος με ενός ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ αμφίπλωρου ελληνικού ή καλύτερα με το καλύτερο αμφίπλωρο πλοίο που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό που ισχύει για την γάστρα το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα υπόλοιπα μέρη του πλοίου.

----------


## john85

Θα ήθελα να καταθέσω τον καημό μου ότι τα πλοία La Caranta και La Restinga θα ταίριαζαν γάντι σε πορθμεία όπως Αιδηψό-Αρκίτσα,Γλύφα-Αγιοκαμπού και Αγίας Μαρίνας-Νέα Στύρα.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Μάρκο, δεν θα μακρυγορήσω, απλά όσον αφορά τις κοινοτικές οδηγίες θα ήθελα να σου αναφέρω ότι, όπως γνωρίζουμε, από 01.10.10 το κάπνισμα απαγορεύετηκε σε όλους τους κλειστούς χώρους έτσι δεν είναι? Έκτοτε έχω επικευθεί διάφορες καφετέριες, εστιατόρια κλπ... (το τελευταίο χθες βράδυ) που μόνο εγώ δεν κάπνιζα. Κάπως έτσι εναρμονιζόμαστε σε όλα με τις Κοινοτικές οδηγίες.

Όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχουμε, θα έχεις διαπιστώσει από φωτογραφίες δεξαμενισμών και καθελκύσεων την ποιότητα μας. Με ντροπή για τό χάλι μας θα σε παραπέμψω σε *αυτό* το θέμα και διαπίστωσε μόνος σου, τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε ποιότητα. Αυτό είναι ένα Τούρκικο ναυπηγείο, που συνήθως οι Ελληνάρες, *λάθος*, μιλάμε με αποστροφή. Φαντάσου τι σημαίνει ένα Ευρωπαϊκό ναυπηγείο, σύγχρονων προδιαγραφών.

----------


## Apostolos

Και φυσικά μην αναφέρουμε τα χάλια μας για ορισμένα υποτιθέμενα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος και εκείνο του Βόλου που απλά είναι ένα χωράφι χωρίς περιβαλλοντολογικές μελέτες και επιπτώσεις, χωρίς την παραμικρή σύγχρονη ναυπηγική πρακτική...

----------


## Thanasis89

> Θα ήθελα να καταθέσω τον καημό μου ότι τα πλοία La Caranta και La Restinga θα ταίριαζαν γάντι σε πορθμεία όπως Αιδηψό-Αρκίτσα,Γλύφα-Αγιοκαμπού και Αγίας Μαρίνας-Νέα Στύρα.


Μπορούν να φτιαχνούν τα ίδια και καλύτερα Γιάννη ! Αρκεί να υπάρχει θέληση.  :Wink: 




> Και φυσικά μην αναφέρουμε τα χάλια μας για ορισμένα υποτιθέμενα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος και εκείνο του Βόλου που απλά είναι ένα χωράφι χωρίς περιβαλλοντολογικές μελέτες και επιπτώσεις, χωρίς την παραμικρή σύγχρονη ναυπηγική πρακτική...


Απόλυτα σύμφωνος... ! 

Πραγματικά όμως, θέλω κάποια στιγμή όμως να γίνει μια σοβαρή συζήτηση και να δωθούν απαντήσεις γι' αυτή την κατάσταση, από όλους τους άμεσα εμπλεκόμενους. Πιστεύω ότι θα χρειαζόταν να ακουστεί και η απέναντι πλευρά. Μα τι σκέφτομαι ; Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός... Εθελοτυφλούν άραγε ;

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Λέο, κοίτα σύμπτωση! Ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα σκεφτόμουν και εγώ πριν από λίγο και σύγκρινα αυτά που μας είχε αναφέρει και δείξει ο φίλος Giovanaut με τα δικά μας. Έχετε δίκιο, κάθε σχόλιο περιττεύει ...
Αλλά γιατί; Είμαστε πιο χαζοί; Πιο τεμπέληδες; Πιο ... δεν ξέρω τι ...;

Πιστεύω, αυτό που λείπει από τον τόπο είναι σοβαροί επιχειρηματίες με τη θέληση να επενδύσουν. Για να φτάσουμε σε αυτά τα επίπεδα, χρειάζονται επενδύσεις. Επενδύουμε σήμερα και βγάζουμε κέρδος μελλοντικά. Εμείς όμως σκεφτόμαστε ανάποδα. Γιατί να δώσω τώρα λεφτά ενώ τα βγάζω και έτσι πέρα; Τεράστιο λάθος και εσφαλμένη αντίληψη!!!

Ένας μα ούτε ένας από τους διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες ναυπηγείων στον τόπο μας, δε σκέφτεται ότι με μια γερή επένδυση θα του ανοίξουν εντελώς καινούργιες αγορές; Επενδύω τώρα, έχω προσωρινά μεγάλα έξοδα, αλλά αναβαθμίζω τη μονάδα μου και μπορώ πια να ανταγωνιστώ άμεσα π.χ. με τα ναυπηγεία στην Πολωνία, στην Τουρκία, στις Βαλτικές χώρες κτλ. Αυτό μακροπρόθεσμα, θα μου αυξήσει τα κέρδη μου, άρα βγαίνω κερδισμένος!
Μου είναι αδύνατο να διανοηθώ, ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα άτομο σε αυτόν τον τόσο κρίσιμο για την Ελλάδα τομέα, που να σκέφτεται με τέτοια αντικειμενικά κριτήρια!!!

Για να μείνουμε στο παράδειγμα της Πολωνίας. Από ότι ξέρω, οι Πολωνοί ανέκαθεν φτιάχνανε μεγάλα επιβατηγά και εμπορικά πλοία, όχι αμφίπλωρα. Μετά την κατάρρευση του Ανατολικού μπλοκ, τα ναυπηγεία τους είχαν χρεωκοπήσει όλα τους. Και πού φτάσαμε μετά από 20 χρόνια; Να μαζεύουν παραγγελίες από χώρες όπως η Νορβηγία, με τα αυστηρότατα κριτήρια που εφαρμόζει αυτή σε νέα πλοία π.χ. σε περιβαλλοντολογικά θέματα!!! Και εμείς;

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμφωνώ με τον Leo (με αυτό που μας έδειξε) και τον Apostolos γι' αυτά που λέει. Ήδη (χωρίς να το ξέρουν πολλοί) στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή έχουν αρχίσει να αλλάζουν την εικόνα αυτή. Στο ναυπηγείο αυτό ξεκίνησε μία μελέτη και ήδη άρχισε να υλοποιήται, πολλών εκατομυρίων ευρώ. Θα διαθέτει κλίνη που θα μπορεί να βγάζει πλοία έως 120-130 μέτρων, με πρωτοποριακό σύστημα που πρώτη φορά θα δούμε στην Ελλάδα. Αυτά τα ολίγα για την ώρα και θα επανέλθω. 
Τώρα με το φίλο Θανάση. Βρήκα πολλά λάθη σε αυτά που έγραψε στο post 459. 
α) αυτά τα κομμάτια που είναι στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, δεν είναι κομμάτια απο τα Δανέζικα αλλά απο άλλο πλοίο. Τα κομμάτια απο τα ημιτελή Δανέζικα είναι το ένα στου Φραντζή και το άλλο στου Μεταξά.
β) δεν αδυνατούσαν όπως λές ο ναυπηγός και το ναυπηγείο για τις υψηλές απαιτήσεις που έθεταν οι Δανοί. Στην αρχή άλλα ζήτησαν και στην πορεία άλλα ζητούσαν με αποτέλεσμα να ανέβει το κόστος και απο τότε είναι στα διεθνή δικαστήρια. Όσο για τα συνδικάτα (τα οποία και γω σέβομαι) απ' ότι λένε στα ναυπηγεία, έχουν κάνει Έλληνες και ξένους πλοιοκτήτες να πηγαίνουν για επισκευές στην Τουρκία. 
Όσο γι' αυτό που λέει ο Leo ποιο κάτω για τις πιστοποιήσεις, ήδη ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται το πρώτο αμφίδρομο ferryboat με νηογνώμονα RINA. Όσο για την ποιότητα της δουλειάς (επειδή τα παρακολουθώ απο κοντά αρκετό καιρό) έχει αναβαθμιστή αρκετά, χωρίς να θέλω να αναφερθώ σε συγγεκριμένα πλοία.
Όσο για το κόστος όντως είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά και άλλα άτομα στο Nautilia έχουν πει ότι η δουλειά που γίνεται εδώ είναι καλύτερη απ' αυτή που γίνετε στην Τουρκία, αν δεν υπήρχαν οι απεργίες και οι στάσεις εργασίας, κάθε τρείς και λίγο, οι Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες τουλάχιστον δεν θα είχαν προβλήματακααι παρ΄όλα αυτά φτιάχνουν συνέχεια, γιατί αρκετά έχουν φύγει στο εξωτερικό.
Φίλε Θανάση στο post 462 που αναφέρεις το ENZO D η μετατροπή του σε RINA, έγινε στην Ελλάδα γιατί στοίχισε λιγότερο, απ' ότι θα στοίχιζε στην Ιταλία. Όσο για το πόσο θα κάνουν να κατασκευάσουν ένα πλοίο σε RINA κοντός ψαλμός..... που λένε. θα το δούμε απο κοντά και θα δούμε και τις διαφορές που θα έχει. Οι επενδύσεις για καλύτερο ναυπηγείο ξεκίνησαν και πιστεύω και άλλα ναυπηγεία να κάνουν το ίδιο. 
Είμαστε ναυτική χώρα και πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε. 
Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα και μην νομίζεται ότι τα έβαλα μαζί σας ή ότι κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή είσαι δάσκαλος στον τομέα, αλλά μηχανικοί, εργαζόμενοι, εργολάβοι, ηλεκτρολόγοι, συγκολλητές, υδραυλικοί έχουν φωτίσει και την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος, η οποία είναι πιο μαύρη και από την εξάτμιση των Σαλαμινιώτικων αμφίπλωρων. 

Στην περίπτωση των Δανέζικων, οι πλοιοκτήτες μπορεί να είδαν τα μειονεκτήματα στο πρώτο πλοίο και θεώρησαν σωστό να τα διορθώσουν στα επόμενα. Που ακριβώς είχαν όμως αντίρρηση οι ναυπηγείο/ναυπηγός δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Εξάλλου το επιπλέον κόστος, στο "στο τέλος της ημέρας" δεν το πληρώνουν εκείνοι, αλλά οι πλοιοκτήτες αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Βέβαια είναι ένα θέμα περίεργο του οποίου δεν γνωρίζουμε τις πτυχές αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι διακόπτεται μια συμφωνία πολλών εκατομμυρίων λόγω διαφοράς στο κόστος. 
Αναρωτιέμαι καθώς δεν το γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των περισσότερο ειδικών, αν σε ένα new building κάνω μια αλλαγή και ανεβεί το κόστος κινούνται δικαστικά εναντίον μου ή απλά προσπαθούν να ανταποκριθούν στην επιθυμία μου, του πελάτη δηλαδή ; 

Τώρα σχετικά με το ναυπηγείο του κ. Φρατζή ένα μεγάλο μπράβο από μένα για τις επενδύσεις που κάνει. Σκέφτομαι όμως πάλι ότι ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Γιατί έπρεπε να φτάσουμε στο 2010 για να γίνουν επενδύσεις στα ναυπηγεία που ναυπηγούν αυτού του είδους πλοία ;

Σωστό το ότι το Enzo D μετασκευάστηκε εδώ λόγω της διαφοράς στο κόστος, αλλά δεν εννοούσα αυτό. Εκτενέστερα, αναφερόμουν στο ότι, από τότε που άρχισε να ανανεώνεται ο στόλος των ανοιχτού τύπου πλοίων υπήρχαν τόσο ο RINA όσο και ο HRS αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι νηογνώμονες. Γιατί λοιπόν έπρεπε να φτάσουμε στο 2010 για να αρχίσουμε να συζητούμε για ένα ανοιχτού τύπου πλοίο το οποίο πληροί τις απαιτήσεις του RINA.* 
Επίσης, το πόσο κάνει να ναυπηγηθεί ένα πλοίο που ελέγχεται από την επιθεώρηση εμπορικών πλοίων δεν χρειάζεται να το δούμε από τις μπογιές και από το πότε μπαίνουν οι πλώρες και κάθε κομμάτι του πλοίου. Μια ματιά στις συμφωνίες που υπογράφουν πλοιοκτήτες και ναυπηγεία και θα δείτε ότι είναι απλά λίγοι εκείνοι που μπορούν να τηρήσουν ακριβώς τις ημερομηνίες τις οποίες υπογράφουν. 

Επίσης η δουλειά είναι ποιοτική (πράγμα που έχω πει κι εγώ ο ίδιος), δεδομένων των υποδομών που ναυπηγούνται τα πλοία. Αν υπήρχαν καλύτερες υποδομές και καλύτερα μηχανήματα τότε αυτή η δουλειά δεν θα λεγόταν ποιοτική και θα ήταν απλά η αναμενόμενη. 

Προς θεού Παντελή κανένας δεν τα βάζει με κανέναν, απλά συζητάμε και προσπαθούμε να ασχοληθούμε με ένα πραγματικά σοβαρό πρόβλημα. 




> Πιστεύω, αυτό που λείπει από τον τόπο είναι  σοβαροί επιχειρηματίες με τη θέληση να επενδύσουν. Για να φτάσουμε σε  αυτά τα επίπεδα, χρειάζονται επενδύσεις. Επενδύουμε σήμερα και βγάζουμε  κέρδος μελλοντικά. Εμείς όμως σκεφτόμαστε ανάποδα. Γιατί να δώσω τώρα  λεφτά ενώ τα βγάζω και έτσι πέρα; Τεράστιο λάθος και εσφαλμένη αντίληψη !  !



Μάρκο μιλάς πολύ σωστά... 

*Μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού τα πλοία που είναι RINA στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, μην ανησυχείς, φίλοι είμαστε και κουβεντιάζουμε  :Very Happy: 

Να εκφράσω και εγώ τα συγχαρητήριά μου στα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ Θανάση  :Wink:  Θα πρέπει όμως να ακολουθήσουν ταχύτατα και τα υπόλοιπα ναυπηγεία ή τουλάχιστον το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους!

Πάντως, ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ανυπομονώ να μάθω περισσότερα.

Επιτρέπεται να ρωτήσω ποιο είναι το πρώτο αμφίδρομο με προδιαγραφές RINA; 
Για να καταλάβω κάτι, ο κάθε νηογνώμονας βάζει τις δικές του προδιαγραφές; Δεν υπάρχουν καθορισμένα (νομικά) στάνταρ; 
Και ποιες είναι οι διαφορές π.χ. του RINA από τον Germanischer Lloyd; Είναι ο RINA ο ποιο απαιτητικός;
Τα πλοία που φτιαχτήκανε σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων του Υπουργείου (όπως είπες Θανάση), θα μπορουσαν να κυκλοφορήσουν όπως είναι στο εξωτερικό; Ή απαιτείται οπωσδήποτε μια εναρμόνιση με άλλους διεθνείς νηογμώμονες; Ακόμα και σε περίπτωση που δε θέλω να αλλάξω κλάση;

Συγγνώμη για τις αλεπάλληλες ερωτήσεις, αλλά το θέμα είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον και προκύπτουν πολλές νέες απορίες για μένα  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάρκο ωραίες απορίες, καθώς θα βοηθήσουν κι εμένα που μέχρι στιγμής μόνο ακούσματα έχω και τίποτε πιο χειροπιαστό. 
Το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι σε γενικές γραμμές τα πλοία που ναυπηγούνται σύμφωνα με την Επιθεώρηση Εμπορικών πλοίων είναι κατώτερα σε επίπεδο απαιτήσεων σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους νηογνώμονες και αν δεν κάνω λάθος ακόμα και με τον πρώην Ελληνικό νηογνώμονα ο οποίος πρέπει να είχε υψηλές απαιτήσεις. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως οι πλοιοκτήτες ναυπηγούν τα πλοία τους πλέον ας πούμε διπύθμενα ώστε στην περίπτωση της γάστρας σε ένα ενδεχόμενο πώλησης να μην χρειάζονται παρεμβάσεις. 
Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε εδώ ότι το Λευκίμμη είναι κλάσεως RINA όσο και αν ακούγεται περίεργο. 

Τώρα όμως είναι και ξένα χωράφια στα οποία δεν θα ήθελα να εισέλθω λόγω απειρίας. Θα χαιρόμουν όμως να ακούσω μαζί με σένα κάποιους περισσότερο ειδικούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε θανάση ποιος είναι δάσκαλος και ποιος ..... δεν έχει σημασία. 
 ¶λλά αυτοί οι τεχνίτες που αναφέρεις (όχι όλοι) δεν έχουν φωτίσει την άλλη πλευρά του νομίσματος, αλλά με τις απεργίες και τις στάσεις εργασίας έχουν φέρει την επισκευαστική μονάδα του Περάματος στο μαύρο της το χάλη.
 Τα Δανέζικα δεν είχαν, ούτε έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα και δουλεύουν κανονικά και όπως είχα γράψει στον Ε τεύχος Ιανουάριος 2009  ήταν κάτω απο την επίβλεψη "του Bureau Veritas και της Δανέζικης αρχής (Danish Maritime Authorities).  Class notation: I + HULL + MACH, Ro-Ro Passenger Ship, Unrestricted Navigation, + AUT-UMS, +SYS-NEQ-1.   Έκεί δεν πέζεις (έτσι νομίζω).
.Οσο για τους νηογνώμονες  RINA  & HRS οι Σαλαμίνιοι πλοιοκτήτες ξεκίνησαν να ανανεώσουν τον στόλο τους, με το δυνατόν λιγότερο κόστος. Δεν είχαν σκοπό να πουλήσουν, τώρα που βλέπουν ότι πολλές χώρες θέλουν αμφίπλωρα και η Ελλάδα έχει καταντήσει fason γι' αυτά, όποιοι έχουν θα επενδύσουν σε ένα νηογνώμονα γιατί θα πάρουν περισσότερα.
 Όσο για τα μηχανήματα αρκετά πλέον ναυπηγεία διαθέτουν ηλεκτρονικούς κόφτες ακριβείας, παντογράφους κ.τ.λ.
φίλοι Θανάση & Μάρκο χαίρομαι που δώσατε συγχαριτήριαστο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. Θα μιλήσω με τους υπεύθηνους του Nautilia για το που μπορώ να ανεβάσω την πρόοδο των εργασιών, όταν αυτή είναι προχωρημένη και μπορούν να δοθούν στοιχεία.
 Φίλε Μάρκο το όνομα από το πρώτο αμφίδρομο σε RINA το ξέρω, το να το αναφέρω δεν βγαίνει τίποτε. Ακόμη είναιστα αρχικά στάδια, εχω φωτο και όταν προχωρήσει, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα το παρακολουθήσετε όλοιαπο την αρχή. Έτσι σας έχω μάθει και έτσι θα κάνω και με αυτό.
Όσο για τις διαφορές του Ελληνικού νηογνόμωνα και του RINA, και γώ δεν ξέρω τίποτε ακόμη. Ρωτώντας το ναυπηγείο και σιγα-σιγά πιστεύω να μάθω και να σας τα μεταβιβάσω. Όπως βλέπετε δεν θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος σε κάτι που δεν ξέρω. Όποις ξέρει ή έχει σπουδάσει σε άυτά, είναι σεβαστή η γνώμη του. 
σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας, που έχουμε μία ωραία συζήτηση.

----------


## Leo

Την συζήτηση δνε την εγκατέλειψα, θα επανέλθω με μερικές ακόμη σκέψεις και πληροφορίες για όλους μας. Ζητώ λίγη πίστωση χρόνου μόνο.... θα επανέλθω αργότερα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, κανένα πρόβλημα  :Wink: 
Θα αναμένουμε με αγωνία τα νέα σου και τις φωτογραφίες. Ευελπιστώ, ότι όπως και στο παρελθόν, θα προκύψει πάλι ένα καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ για την ναυπήγηση ενός νέου πλοίου!

----------


## Leo

Πριν σας μεταφέρω λίγες σκέψεις μου θα ήθελα να ρίξετε μια ματιά σε ένα σημερινό δημοσίευμα που ανεβάσαμε στο θέμα *Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας*(από το πόστ 39) και επικεντρώστε την προσοχή σας σε όσα ανέλυσε* ο Παναγιώτης στο πόστ 41.*

Με αφορμή τις ερωτήσεις του φίλου μας Appia_1978, και του ποιος είναι αξιόπιστος νηογνώμονας θα σας πω με απλά λόγια ότι οι αξιόπιστοι νηογνώμονες  βρίσκονται σε ένα σύνδεσμο που ονομάζεται " Διεθνής σύνδεσμος νηογνωμόνων ", αγγλικά *IACS* λεπτομέρειες θα βρείτε *εδώ*, Στο κάτω μέρος του κειμένου υπάρχει μια λίστα από αυτούς που τον απαρτίζουν. Για την ιστορία ο Ελληνικός νηογνώμονας δεν ήταν ποτέ μέσα σε αυτή την λίστα. Για να μπει κάποιος εκεί πρέπει να πληροί προϋποθέσεις, να εφαρμόζει αυστηρές διαδικασίες και να βελτιώνεται συνεχώς παρακολουθώντας και εφαρμόζοντας τους νέους κανονισμούς που υπογράφει η εκάστοτε σημαία (κράτος), σύμφωνα με τις αποφάσεις του ΙΜΟ αλλά και άλλων διεθνών συμβάσεων όπως SOLAS, MARPOL  κλπ. 

Να μου επιτραπεί να πω εδώ ότι τα ανωτέρω αποτελούν μια απλή περιγραφή και δεν είναι η επΆ ακριβώς δουλειά που κάνουν οι νηογνώμονες. Τα γράφω απλά και περιληπτικά για να μπορέσουμε να τα καταλάβουμε όλοι.

Όποιο από τα μέλη του IACS δεν εναρμονίζεται με τις προδιαγραφές που απαιτούνται, τότε τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του δείχνουν την πόρτα εξόδου, για όσο χρειαστεί μέχρι να αποδείξει έμπρακτα ότι αξίζει να επανέλθει, αποδεδειγμένα.

Οι σημαίες (τα κράτη) που υπογράφουν κανονισμούς και συνθήκες (που ζητά ο ΙΜΟ να εναρμονιστούν) αν δεν τους/τις τηρούν πάνε στην μαύρη λίστα των Port State Control (PSC), κατ επέκταση και οι νηογνώμονες που παρακολουθούν, με εξουσιοδότηση των σημαιών (κρατών), μαζεύουν κακούς πόντους στoυς πίνακες ελέγχου (matrix) των PSC. 

Δεν σας μπερδεύω άλλο, αλλά με τα παραπάνω απλά λόγια νομίζω ότι σας έβαλα σε ένα τρυπάκι, ώστε να διαπιστώσετε τι σημαίνει έλεγχος και πόσο  βασικό είναι να υπάρχει αξιοπιστία στους ελέγχους *που* *δεν θα παραβιάζεται με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ*.


 Να μην το εξηγήσω παραπέρα, νομίζω καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Ας μην μιλήσουμε για διαδικασίες ISO, απλά να φέρουμε στο μυαλό μας πως οι έλεγχοι (ΟΧΙ όπως περνάμε τα αυτοκίνητα μας στα ΚΤΕΟ , "_με αδιάβλητες διαδικασίες_"....) *είναι έλεγχοι ουσιαστικά ΑΔΙΑΒΛΗΤΟΙ*. 



Για να γυρίσουμε στην ουσία και στην ΝΖΠ τι από αυτά γίνεται και τι τηρείται τα έχουν ήδη αναφέρει οι φίλοι που γνωρλιζουν ή περνούν από εκεί και βλέπουν. 

Δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβάσουμε φωτογραφίες να δείξουμε " την κατάντια μας ", μπορεί καθένας από εμάς να πάει μία βόλτα προς τα εκεί και να έχει ίδια άποψη για όλα όσα έχουν αναφερθεί. Θα πρέπει να πούμε επίσης ότι από αυτό το κομμάτι της ευρύτερης περιοχής του Πειραιά ζουν οικογένειες και άρα οποιαδήποτε κακόπιστη κριτική δεν θα έχει θέση εδώ. Η ουσία είναι μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε, να βελτιώσουμε τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε? *Ουσιαστικά όμως,* όχι βάζοντας τασάκια πάνω σε τραπέζια που απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα... *με συναίσθηση ευθύνης.*

Ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Λέο, δε μας κούρασες καθόλου. Απεναντίας, σε ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου να καθίσεις να τα γράψεις απλά για να τα καταλάβουμε όλοι μας. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και τα link που αναφέρεις.

Για να πω και εγώ τα πράγματα πάρα πολύ απλά για να δω αν κατάλαβα:

Φτιάχνω ένα επιβατηγό πλοίο. 
Πρέπει να πάρω οπωσδήποτε ένα πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοϊας. Μπορώ να καταφύγω σε έναν από τους διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένους νηογνόμονες ή στην περίπτωση της πατρίδας μας, να απενθυνθώ στο αντίστοιχο υπουργείο. 
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση (νηογνόμονας) θα μου είναι μελλοντικά πολύ πιο εύκολο να πουλήσω το πλοίο μου στο εξωτερικό. ¶σε, που στο υποσυνείδητο αισθάνομαι και πιο σίγουρος έτσι!  :Wink: 
Το μειονέκτημα: Υψηλότερα κόστη κατά την κατασκευή και ίσως σε περιόδους εναρμόνισης με νέους κανονισμούς.

Σωστά;

Επανέρχομαι και σε μια προηγούμενη ερώτησή μου. Τα πλοία που είναι πιστοποιημένα στο υπουργείο, μπορούν να ταξιδεύσουν στο εξωτερικό;

Τώρα σχετικά με τα ναυπηγεία, πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχαν επενδύσει γερά το αργότερο τη δεκαετία του 80. Το 60 και το 70 βγάζαμε αξιολογότατα πλοία και μάλιστα κανονικά πλοία όχι σχεδόν μόνο παντόφλες και αμφίπλωρα (π.χ. Ιονίς, Aquarius, Νάξος κ.ο.κ.). Πλοία μάλιστα, που διέπρεψαν και στο εξωτερικό (βλέπε Καστάλια)! 
Και όλα αυτά σε ναυπηγεία που και 40 χρόνια μετά, είναι μια και τα ίδια ...
Δηλαδή, ενώ έχουμε μια αλματώση ανάπτυξη και πρόοδο στο σχεδιασμό των πλοίων, τα ναυπηγεία μας (τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα) εξακολουθούν να βρίσκονται στα πρότυπα του 60 με 70!!!

Ειλικρινά εύχομαι αυτή η αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια που ανέφερε ο Παντελής σχετικά με το ναυπηγείο του Φραντζή να φέρει αποτελέσματα και να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι.

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Leo όπως λέει και ο Appia_1978 δεν μας κούρασες. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και μαθαίνει κάποιος που δεν είναι της δουλειάς, αλλά ένας απλός καραβολάτρης.
Φίλε Appia_1978 όντως έπρεπε εκείνη την εποχή να πέσει το χρήμα για να γίνουν περισσότερες και πιο σύγχρονες εγκαταστάσεις. Τότε όμως έβγαζαν, τώρα ψάχνονται. Προσπαθούν με λίγα πράγματα (παντογράφους, ηλεκτρονικούς κόφτες κ.τ.λ.) να δείξουν ότι κάτι κάνουν.
Απο συζήτηση με τον κ. Φραντζή και τα σχέδια που έχει σκοπό να εφαρμόση (αν τον αφήσουν και τα καταφέρει οικονομικά) θα βγει κάτι πολύ καλό.
Απο την άλλη ο κ. Παναγιωτάκης όσεςφορές προσπάθησε να πάρει άδεια για εκσυγχρονισμό του ναυπηγείο, όλα πήγαν στο βρόντο. Είναι του λένε αρχαιολογικός χώρος, ούτε μπετό δεν τον αφήνουν να ρίξει, εκεί που κάνει τις καθελκύσεις. 
Απο την άλλη ο κ. Σπανόπουλος ζήτησε το χώρο αριστερά απο τη σκάλα του Καματερό που ήταν ναυπηγείο για καΐκια, να τον ισοπεδώσει, να φτιάξει εγκαταστάσεις ανάλογες με αυτές που έχει στο άλλο ναυπηγείο του, για να βγάζει τα μικρά σκάφη εκεί και να φτιάξει και στην μία άκρη παιδική χαρά και το κράτος αρνήθηκε. Η όλη εγκατάσταση θα έδεινε δουλειά σε τουλάχιστον 100 οικογένειες και θα δούλευαν και τα μαγαζιά που είναι γύρω στην περιοχή. 
Κατά τ' άλλατο κράτος ψάχνει να βρεί πόρους, για να ενισχύσει το εργατικό δυναμικό της Χώρας. *Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου* (το ξανα έγραψα)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φίλε Appia_1978 δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα επιβατικά πλοία (μια που σε  αυτά αναφέρθηκες ) πρπρέπει να είναι αξιόπλοα σύμφωνα με τις διεθνέις  συμβάσεις SOLAS, MARPOL, γραμμής φορτώσεως κ.λπ) και τις σχετικές  αποφάσεις του IMO. Ο έλεγχος γίνεται από τους νηογνώμονες (στους οποιόυς  κατα κανόνα εκχωρούν τα κράτη τη διακιοδοσία) σαν ανεξάρτητοι  οργανισμοί με βάσει κανόνες και διαδικασίες πο ορίζονται από αυτούς  (αυτή είναι η πρακτική σε όλο τον κόσμο δεν έχει νόημα να ασχοληθούμε με  περιπτωσει που προβλέπονται και δεν εφαρμόζονται πουθενά). To κράτος  του οπποίου τη σημάια φέρει ένα πλοίο πρέπει να ελέγχει την εφαρμογή των  παραπάνω (διεθνώς Port State Control), πως και το κράτος υποδοχής,  δηλαδή το κράτος στο οποί καταπλέει ένα πλοίο (Port State Control).  Ουσιαστικά ελέγχουν την απόδοαση των νηογνώμόνων αλλά και των σημαιών  και μάλιστα μπορούν να απαγορέυσουν τον απόπλου όως ακούμε κατα καιρούς  (διεθνώς detention) αν διαπιστώσουν ότι δεν εφαρμόζονται οι κανόνες.  Αλλά και αναφέρουν σε διεθνείς οργανισμούς τις επιδόσεις τόσο των  νηογνωμόνων όσο και των σημαιών και καταρτίζονται άσπρες και μάυρες  λίστες σημαιών. Οπότε δεν συμφάιρει ένα κράτος σημάιας να κάνει το  νηογνώμονα (να είανι ελαγκτης και ελαγχόμενος) αλλά αντίθετα το συμφέρει  να συνεργάζεται μαι αξιόπιστους νηογνώμονες ώστε να μην μπει η σημάια  του σε μάυρη λίστα οπότε για να μπει ένα βασπόρι με τη σημάια του σε  κάποιο λιμάνι θα χρειάζονται πρόσθετοι έλεγχοι δεν θα ναυλώνεται εύκολα  και γενικά δεν θα είναι ελκυστική η σημαία. Αυτά γενικά όσο πιο  επιγραμματικά μπορούσα κι ελπίζω αν μην κούρασα. ¨οποιος ενδιαφέρεται  για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορέι να δει εδώ κι εδώ Ευρωπαϊκές Οδηγίες γιια την εφαρφμογή των κανόνων στην ΕΕ, κι εδώ σχετικό κείμενο του IMO για την υποχρεωρικό έλεγχο των νηογνωμόνων)

Αναφέρθηκε  ότι μπορέι ένα πλόιο μπορέι αν μην είναι σε νηογνώμονα, αυτό γίνεται  όταν δεν εμπίπτει στις διτάξεις των διεθνών συνθηκών (σκάφη αναψυχής για  λιγότερους από 11 επιβάτες, βάρκες κ.λπ.. Ή αν ανήκει στα πλοία για τα  οποία η σημάια έχει ορίσει ότι μπορούν να εξαιρούνται από την εφαρμογή  των διθνών συνθηκών οι εξαιρέσεις όμως πρέπει να γίνονται αιτιολογημένα  για πλοία εσωτερικών δρομολογίων, που πλέουν σε ορισμένη απόσταση από  την ακτή κ.λπ.Για παράδειγμα οι παντόφλες της Σαλαμίνας δεν έχουν AIS  παρόλο που προβλέπεται από το SOLAS να έχουν όλα τα επιβατικά πλοία,  προφανώς ανήκουν σε εξαίρεση. 
Οπότε η δέυτερη περίπτωση που ανέφερε ο  Appia_1978 είναι για πλοία που κάνουν περιορισμένα δρομολόγια και  σίγουρα όχι διεθνή ταξίδια ώστε εξαιρούνται από τις διθνείς συμβασεις  αλλά συνεχίζει αν ισχύει ο έλεγχος από τη σημαία (όπως αναφέρθηκε "το  υπουργέιο"). 

Να θέσω μία ακόμα παράμετρο την ποίοτητα  κατασκευής, ας δούμε λίγα πράγματα για τη διασφάλιση ποιότητας το  λεγόμενο ISO (από το διεθνή πρότυπα διαδικασιώ ποιότητας όπος το ISO  9000 κ.λπ.). Θα χρησιμοποιήσω την παρομοίωση του Leo που παρομοίασε τους  ελέγχους με τα ΚΤΕΟ, ας παρομοιάσω τα ναυπηγέια εγώ με τις  αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες. Αν θέλει κάποιος να αγοράσει ένα αυτοκίνητο δεδν  πάει στη Γερμανιία, στην Κορέα ή την Ιαπωνία να γνωρίσει τους τεχνίτες  το εργοστάσιο για να δει αν το αμάξι που θα πάρει είναι καλό, αλλά  διαλέγει ανάμεσα σε κατασκευαστές που ξέρει ότι έχουν  τις διαδικασίες  να φτιάχνουν αμάξια.

Ας το δούμε λίγο ιστορικά. Πριν την  βιομηχανική εποχή πήγαινες στον τσαγκάρη να σου φτιάξει παπόυτσια (ή  καλύτερα  παντόφλες για να μη βγω πολύ εκτός θέματος:wink :Smile:   και ήξερες ότι θα τα φτιαξει καλά επειδή ήταν καλός τεχνίτης. Με την  βιομηχανική παραγωγή μπορούν να φτιαχτούν περισσότερα παππούτσια αλλά ο  κάθε εργάτης βάζει από ένα κομμάτι χωρίς να έχει το έλεγχο του τελικού  προϊόντος. Οπότε έτσι δημιουργήθηκε η ανάγκη να θεσπιστούν διαδικασίες  για την εξασφάλιση της ποιότητας. Διαδικασίες για τον έλεγχο των πρώτων  υλών, τη διαδικασία παραγωγής (τι κάνει ο καθένας στην αλυσίδα παραγωγής  και πως πρέπει αν το κάνειο ώστε να βγει σωστό το προϊόν), τα προσόντα  που πρέπει ανέχουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι στην παραγωγή και τους ελεγχους που  πρ΄πει να γίνουν στο τελικό προϊόν (διαδικασία γωνστή σαν διαλογή και τα  προίόντα που δεν περνάνε τους ελέγχους προϊόντα διαλογής) ώστε να  ξέρουμε ότι θα επιτελέσει το σκοπό του.

Το ίδιο συμβάινει και για  τα πλοία ήδη από τα χρόνια του πολέμου κομμάτια από τα λίμπερτυ  φτιάχνονταν με συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες σε μικρά ναυπηγέια και  μοντάρονταν και οι διαδικασίες ποιότητας εξασφάλιζαν ότι το ότι η  δουλειά του ενός ναυπηγέιου θα ήταν ακριβώς ίδια με του άλλου καιθα  μπορούσαν να μπονταριστούν χωρίς να έχει φύγει καννός η κόλληση για  παράδειγμα. 

Οποτε σε αυτό χρειάζεται η πιστοποίηση ISO που  αναφέρθηκε για να έλθει κάποιος να φτιάξει ένα βαπόρι θα πρ΄πει να ξέρει  ότι θα του εξασφαλίσεις ότι αυτό θα είναι όπως το παράγειλε. Πρέπει να  του δείξεις ότι ελέχγεις την ποίοτητα των πρώτων υλών (από χάλυβες μέχρι  ηλεκτρόδια), έχεις το κατάλληλο προσωπικό (αυτό που γράφτηκε παραπάνω  για πιστοποιημένοπυς ηλεκτροσυγκολλητές), έχεις μεθθοδολογάι κατασκευής,  (ενδεχομένως με διαχείρηση του χρόνου ώστε να εξασφαλίζεις τις  προθεσμίες) έχεις ελέγχους παραγωγής (πχ έλεγχο συγκολλήσεων) κ.ο.κ. Και  προπάντων να τα έχεις στη διαθεσή του ανα πάσα στιγμή.

Το έχω  ξαναγράψει αλλού. Εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη και η ΗΠΑ  έχουν συνηδητοποιήσει ότι δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν πιο φτηνά από τους  ασιάτες οπότε "πρέπει να πουλήσουν επιστήμη"  όπως λέω αν θέλουν να τον  ανταγαγωνιστούν. Δηλαδη λένε είναι πιο φτηνό το ασιάτικό αλλά το δικό  μού έχει ISO, CE κ.λπ.. Φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι το έχουν ανιμετωπίσει  με το δίλημα αν θα πρέπει αν αγοράσουν ένα φτηνό κινέζικό προίόν ή  κάποιο πιο ακριβό. 

Τα παραπάνω εξασφαλίζουν και την ευκολότερη  διαχείρηση των αλλαγών στις απαιτήσεις του πελάτη (που είανι από τα πιο  δύσκολα θέματα, μια που έχει το επιχείρημα "εγώ πληρώνω κι έτσι το  θέλω"). Αν έχεις θέσει προδιαγραφές και του δείξεις ότι έχεις τις  διαδικασίες να τις τηρήσεις μπορέις να πείς "θα σου φτιάξω αυτό και με  τις διαδικασίες μου σου εξασφαλίζω ότι θα έιναι έτσι" αν στην ποιρέια  ζητήσει κάτι διαφορετικό μπορςί εύκολα να γίνει η διαπραγμάτευση για το  κόστος των αλλαγών και την απόκλισή τους από τα συμφωνημένα. Οποτε  χρειάζονται πολλά να γίνουν και πρέπει αν γίνουν ...χτες αν θέλουμε η  ελληνική ναυπηγική βιομηχανία να προχωρήσει και δεν αρκέι μόνο ο  εκσυγχρονισμός σε μέσα γιατί αυτά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν αποδοτικά  αλιώς θα σκουριάζουν άχρηστα.

Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...

----------


## Thanasis89

Η συζήτηση είναι πολύ ωραία και ώριμη και είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να πω ότι θα βγω κερδισμένος από την ανάγνωσή της. 
Ο Παναγιώτης τεκμηρίωσε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο τα λεγόμενα του Leo και αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου αξίζει να τα διαβάσει κανείς. Σε εισάγουν ουσιαστικά στον κόσμο της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής και ειδικότερα της ποιοτικής παραγωγής και είναι κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πραγματικά. 
Τέλος για το "Ναυτικό Δίκαιο" δεν γνωρίζω πολλά και χαίρομαι που μου λύθηκαν κάποιες από τις απορίες που είχα, από τις εισηγήσεις των δύο μελών. Ελπίζω στον μέλλον να ασχοληθώ επαγγελματικά με το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι του δικαίου καθώς είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 

Δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω την συζήτηση σ' αυτό το επίπεδο καθώς όπως είπα οι γνώσεις μου είναι εμπειρικές και ελάχιστα θεωρητικές. Θα συνεχίσω όμως να παρακαλουθώ με το ίδιο ζήλο οποιαδήποτε εισήγηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παναγιώτη, ξέρω, τα απλοποίησα πάρα πολύ. Συγγνώμη.

Καταρχάς, ευχαριστώ για τις περαιτέρω επεξηγήσεις.
Στη συνέχεια, να ρωτήσω κάτι. Οι νηογνώμονες είναι ιδιωτικές υπηρεσίες, ας πούμε. Δηλαδή, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κρατικός παρεμβατισμός, εάν κατάλαβα σωστά αυτά που έγραψες. Δηλαδή, θεωρητικά, θα μπορούσαν να αυξήσουν τρομερά τις απαιτήσεις τους ώστε να μην περνάει κανένα πλοίο ή από την άλλη πλευρά να τις ελαχιστοποιήσουν στο ελάχιστο. Πάντα θεωρητικά μιλάμε  :Wink:  Τα κράτη αυτό που κάνουν, είναι να ελέγχουν την εφαρμογή των κανονισμών που θεσπίζονται από τους νηογνώμονες, τον ΙΜΟ και τις σχετικές διεθνείς συμβάσεις.

Σχετικά με την εφάρμογη των εκάστοτε ISO στο ναυπηγικό τομέα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Πιστεύω όμως, ότι η Ελλάδα έχει μια λίγο πλεονεκτικότερη θέση σε σύγκριση με άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Θα μπορούσαμε να διαφημιστούμε ως αξιόπιστη λύση στην κατασκευή πλοίων, συνάμα όμως και λίγο φθηνότερη από άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Δε θα κατεβαίναμε βεβαίως στα επίπεδα ορισμένων Ασιατικών χωρών (και ούτε είναι επιθυμητό), αλλά σε σύγκριση με τις Βορειοευρωπαϊκές κυρίως χώρες, θα είχαμε πλεονεκτήματα. Προϋπόθεση βεβαίως είναι, η χρήση και εφαρμογή τεχνολογίας και τεχνογνωσίας εφάμιλλης με των ανταγωνιστών μας!

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Appia_1978, νομίζω ότι μπορώ να λύσω τις απορίες σου και να οι απαντήσεις:



> Σ_τη συνέχεια, να ρωτήσω κάτι. Οι νηογνώμονες είναι ιδιωτικές υπηρεσίες, ας πούμε._


Σωστά είναι ιδιωτικοί ανεξάρτητοι οργανισμοί!




> _Δηλαδή, δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κρατικός παρεμβατισμός, εάν κατάλαβα σωστά αυτά που έγραψες._


Δίκοπη ερώτηση, διπλή απάντηση. Κρατικός παρεμβατισμός ναι υπάρχει, όχι με την Ελληνική αντίληψη του όρου. Θυμίζω ότι οι νηογνωμονες εξουσιοδοτούνται από τις σημαίες (κράτη) να ελέγχουν την τήρηση των κανονισμών και συνθηκών που υπέγραψαν (τα κράτη). ¶ρα δεν υπάρχει παρεμβατισμός της Ελληνικής νοοτροπίας, δεν βαριέσαι άστο αυτό.  κλπ. Οι κονονισμοί και οι συνθήκες τηρούνται και ελέγχονται ΕΠ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ, χωρίς καμιά παρέκλιση και συνεπώς κρατικό παρεμβατισμό.




> _Δηλαδή, θεωρητικά, θα μπορούσαν να αυξήσουν τρομερά τις απαιτήσεις τους ώστε να μην περνάει κανένα πλοίο ή από την άλλη πλευρά να τις ελαχιστοποιήσουν στο ελάχιστο. Πάντα θεωρητικά μιλάμε  Τα κράτη αυτό που κάνουν, είναι να ελέγχουν την εφαρμογή των κανονισμών που θεσπίζονται από τους νηογνώμονες, τον ΙΜΟ και τις σχετικές διεθνείς συμβάσεις._


Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε άλλη μια φορά: Οι νηογνώμονες δεν θεσμοθετούν. Οι κανονισμοί καταρτίζονται μετά από μελέτες ειδικών στις επιτροπές του ΙΜΟ, (όπως και οι συνθήκες) και μετά καλούνται τα κράτη (οι σημαίες) να υιοθετήσουν τους κανονισμούς προσυπογράφοντας τους. Χρειάζεται ένα ποσοστό τουλάχιστον 30 κρατών μελών για να μπει σε εφαρμογή ένας κανονισμός. Φαντάζεστε ότι ένας κανονισμός αν δημοσιευτεί σήμερα έχει μια περίοδο μέχρι να γίνει αποδεκτός και να υπογραφεί απο τα κράτη μέλη. 
Δεν είναι θέμα μια βδομάδας ή ενός μήνα. Μπορεί να χρειαστούν και χρόνια πριν μπει σε εφαρμογή ένας κανονισμός.




> _Σχετικά με την εφάρμογη των εκάστοτε ISO στο ναυπηγικό τομέα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Πιστεύω όμως, ότι η Ελλάδα έχει μια λίγο πλεονεκτικότερη θέση σε σύγκριση με άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Θα μπορούσαμε να διαφημιστούμε ως αξιόπιστη λύση στην κατασκευή πλοίων, συνάμα όμως και λίγο φθηνότερη από άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Δε θα κατεβαίναμε βεβαίως στα επίπεδα ορισμένων Ασιατικών χωρών (και ούτε είναι επιθυμητό), αλλά σε σύγκριση με τις Βορειοευρωπαϊκές κυρίως χώρες, θα είχαμε πλεονεκτήματα. Προϋπόθεση βεβαίως είναι, η χρήση και εφαρμογή τεχνολογίας και τεχνογνωσίας εφάμιλλης με των ανταγωνιστών μας!_


Εδώ δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω αφού πάμε σε προσωπικές απόψεις και δεν θέλω να εκφραστώ για το που φτάσαμε την χώρα που ζούμε. Αισθάνομαι κι εγώ ένοχος και υπεύθυνος, όπως και κάθε υγειώς σκεφτόμενος πολίτης, για το απίστευτο "χάος" μας. Συνεπώς δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι είμαστε αξιόπιστη λύση στην Ευρώπη. Αντίθετα θα έλεγα ότι είμαστε οι πλέον αφερέγγυοι και αναξιόπιστοι, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

όλα αυτά είναι ωραία, απο ανθρώπους που έχουν σπουδάσει επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Θα συμφωνήσω λοιπόν με το Θανάση :Sad: . Εγώ είμαι απλός ένας καραβολάτρης και ότι έχω μάθει, είναι απο ερωτήσεις μου σε ναυπηγούς, κατασκευαστές, καπεταναίους κ.τ.λ. Θα παρακολουθώ όμως το θέμα γιατί μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω :Wink: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ ξανά, Λέο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ Μάρκο κι εγώ ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμμετοχή σας σ αυτή την κουβέντα. Σαν ένα συμπέρασμα, χωρίς αυτό να είναι περιοριστικό για να κλείσει αυτή η κουβέντα, θα έλεγα ότι δεν ήμασταν και δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι για τίποτα. 

Η νοοτροπία του φιλότιμου και δουλευταρά Έλληνα έχει αλλάξει άρδην, η τεχνολογία έχει μείνει στο 19.., και είμαστε πολύ μακριά από τις απαιτήσεις των καιρών μας. Τώρα έχουμε γίνει του καφενέ και της καφετέριας, για μας δουλεύουν οι αλλοδαποί. 

Νομίζωότι χρειάζονται επενδύσεις, εκπαίδευση και δυνατή ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία για να πάμε μπροστά. Με ένα κράτος που σέρνεται πέρα δώθε και που όλοι ονειρευόμαστε να γίνουμε δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι δεν πάμε μπροστά.

Φανταστείτε ότι έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλία στον κόσμο και δεν έχουμε κατασκευαστικές μονάδες μα ούτε και επισκευαστικές. Πασχίζουμε να πουλήσουμε τα ναυπηγεία σε ιδιώτες, κανείς δεν τα θέλει, γιατί άραγε οι έλληνες Κροίσοι δεν επενδύουν εκεί? Το παιχνίδι το έχουμε χάσει. Φίλοι μου, θα κλέισω με μια αισιόδοξη νότα που διάβασα στο mariniews από τα προχθεσινά εγκαίνια του *ΙΑΝ Μ* στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και κολλάει γάντι.

Θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω ότι η συζήτηση παραμένει ανοικτή για όποιον επιθυμεί να πει την άποψη του, να θέσει τα ερωτήματα του κλπ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κολλάει φίλε Leo, αλλά το ...έκτισε στη Ρουμανία και όχι στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί όπως είπες .....το κράτος σέρνετε, όλοι στις καφετέριες, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και όλοι στο συνδικαλισμό. Έτσι δουλειά δεν γίνετε. :Sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> *Μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα του ενός χεριού τα πλοία που είναι RINA στην Ελλάδα.


Θα μου επιτρεέψεις μια μικρή διόρθωση τα πλοία που έχωουν κλάση από τον Ιταλικό νηογνώμονα είναι πάνω από τριάντα, ας δούμε τ\παρακάτω τα επιβατικά που έχουν κλάση από τον RINA:
ADAMANTIOS KORAIS    (IMO 8613607)
ARIADNE    (IMO 9135262)
CYCLADES EXPRESS    (IMO 8919518 )
EL. VENIZELOS    (IMO 7907673)
ELYROS    (IMO 9178599)
EUROPA PALACE    (IMO 9220342)
EXPRESS SANTORINI    (IMO 7330040)
FESTOS PALACE    (IMO 9204568 )
HIGHSPEED 6    (IMO 9221346)
IKARUS PALACE    (IMO 9144811)
KNOSSOS PALACE    (IMO 9204063)
KRITI I    (IMO 7814046)
KRITI II    (IMO 7814058 )
LATO    (IMO 7394759)
LEFKA ORI    (IMO 9035876)
LISSOS    (IMO 7220269)
NIREAS    (IMO 8989551)
NISSOS CHIOS    (IMO 9215555)
NISSOS MYKONOS    (IMO 9208679)
NISSOS RODOS    (IMO 8704406)
OLYMPIA PALACE    (IMO 9220330)
PANTOKRATOR    (IMO 8611647)
PHEDRA    (IMO 9097331)
PREVELIS    (IMO 8020927)
SEA RUNNER    (IMO 8900000)
SOPHOCLES V.    (IMO 8916607)
SPEEDRUNNER II    (IMO 9125891)
SPEEDRUNNER III    (IMO 9141871)
SPEEDRUNNER IV    (IMO 9141883)
SUPERFAST I    (IMO 9350719)
SUPERFAST II    (IMO 9458511)

Κάποια από τα παραπάνω μετασκευάστηκαν στην Ελλάδα οπότε δεν φταίνε οι νηογνώμονες για το ότι δεν έχουν δουλειές τα ναυπηγεία.

¶ποψή μου είναι ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. 
Να βάλω μερικά θεματάκια στη συζήτηση. Δέχομαι ότι ο συνδικαλισμός φτάνει πολλές φορές σε υπερβολές, έχω τυχει σκηνές απέιρου κάλους. Αλλά από την άλλη ποιός έχει επενδύσει σε βελτίωση των συνθηκών εργασίας και των μέτρων ασφαλέιας;
Αν πάτε σε ναυπηγεία του εξωτερικού δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κυκοφορέι κανένας χωρίς κράνος και παππούτσια ασφαλείας μέσα στο ναυπηγείο και δεν μιλάμε μόνο για χώρες της βόρειας Ευρώπης. Εδώ τι γίνεται;

----------


## Leo

> .........................
> ¶ποψή μου είναι ότι χρειάζεται αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. 
> Να βάλω μερικά θεματάκια στη συζήτηση. Δέχομαι ότι ο συνδικαλισμός φτάνει πολλές φορές σε υπερβολές, έχω τυχει σκηνές απέιρου κάλους. Αλλά από την άλλη ποιός έχει επενδύσει σε βελτίωση των συνθηκών εργασίας και των μέτρων ασφαλέιας;
> Αν πάτε σε ναυπηγεία του εξωτερικού δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κυκοφορέι κανένας χωρίς κράνος και παππούτσια ασφαλείας μέσα στο ναυπηγείο και δεν μιλάμε μόνο για χώρες της βόρειας Ευρώπης. Εδώ τι γίνεται;


Αγαπητέ μου Παναγιώτη, κι εδώ έχουν δωθεί κράνη και μέσα προσωπικής ασφάλειας για προστασία στους εργαζόμενους, το θέμα είναι ποιοι και πόσοι τα χρησμοποιούν. Να μην θεωρηθώ " γραφικός " αν επαναλάβω τα περί καπνίσματος. Εδώ θα πω το ρητό:
Του Έλληνα ο τράχηλος ζυγό δεν υποφέρει!!! 


Θα βάλω όμως στο παιχνίδι και ένα δεύτερο θέμα. Το μετρό των Αθηνών διατηρείται, άψογο, καθαρό, ένα τέτοιο θα ζήλευαν όλες οι πρωτεύουσες της Ευρώπης! Τελικά σαν ράτσα τι ρόλο παίζουμε?  

Μήπως έχουμε πολύ δημοκρατία και κάνουμε κατάχρηση δικαιωμάτω να και υοχρεώσεων? Μήπως λίγη "ράβδος" θα ήταν καλό να ξαναγύριζε  στην ζωή μας? Αυτό δεν δείχνει η περίπτωση του μετρό? Η επιτήρηση έχει λείψει απο την ζωή μας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω, είναι σημαντικό αυτό που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης! Έχουμε μερικές φορές την τάση, να γινόμαστε κατηγορηματικοί στις απόψεις μας και να σκεφτόμαστε με παρωπίδες. Είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της κοινωνίας μας, δε μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα  :Wink: 
Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει από τα ξένα που βρίσκομαι, είναι ότι για την κατάντια των ναυπηγείων μας, σαφώς και φταίνε πολλές πλευρές και όχι μόνο μία!!! Φταίει το κράτος που δε δίνει κίνητρα ανάπτυξης στα ναυπηγεία και που δεν έχει φροντίσει τόσες δεκαετίες να θεσπίσει το κατάλληλο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, μέσα στο οποίο θα λειτουργούνε. Φταίνε (πολλές φορές) τα συνδικάτα όπως λέτε, που με ακραίες απαιτήσεις σχεδόν διαλύουν πολλές μικρές επιχειρήσεις. Φταίνε οι ιδιοκτήτες των ναυπηγείων, που τόσα χρόνια, δεκαετίες ολόκληρες, δε φροντίσανε να επενδύσουν και να αναπτύξουν τις επιχειρήσεις τους ώστε να γίνουν ανταγωνιστικές, αλλά εφαπαύοταν στο γρήγορο και εύκολο χρήμα ... 
Και στο τέλος, επιτρέψτε μου να εκφέρω και μια καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη για την οποία είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι θα επικριθώ από μερικούς. Για μένα, η μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευση, είναι οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Έχουμε μερικούς από τους μεγαλύτερους και πλουσιότερους εφοπλιστές παγκοσμίως, με μια ιστορία εκατοντάδων ετών και ουσιαστικά, εκτός ελαχίστων φωτεινών εξαιρέσεων, δεν προσφέρουν σχεδόν τίποτα στο ευρύτερο σύνολο της ναυτιλίας. Επειδή το να προσφέρω στην πατρίδα, δε σημαίνει μόνο ότι θα πάρω από 3-4 Έλληνες αξιωματικούς στα πλοία μου, αλλά θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει ότι την πονάω την πατρίδα μου και επενδύω έμπρακτα στην ανάπτυξή της! Με την ίδρυση ναυτιλιακών σχολών, με την επένδυση σε ναυπηγεία, ναυπηγώντας πλοία στην Ελλάδα, μέσω της συνεργασίας με τους αρμόδιους κρατικούς φορείς για την επίλυση των πολλών προβλημάτων του τομέα κ.ο.κ.
Και τώρα, μπορείτε να αρχίσετε να με κυνηγάτε με τις πέτρες :mrgreen:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Λέο, τώρα είδα τι έγραψες. 

Αυτό περί πολύς δημοκρατίας, σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση, τόσο σε φιλοσοφικό όσο και σε πρακτικό επίπεδο.
Επίτρεψέ μου μόνο να σου πω, ότι και εδώ στη Γερμανία που κάτα κάποιον παράξενο τρόπο που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω, την έχουν οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες ως πρότυπο, η διαφθορά κυριαρχεί και βασιλεύει ... ¶μα δεν ανήκεις στα γνωστά/άγνωστα κυκλώματα, δεν έχεις ελπίδα να κάνεις καριέρα/περουσία. 
Απλώς, οι Γερμανοί ξέρουν να κρύβουν την παρανομία καλύτερα από ότι εμείς  :Wink: 




> Αγαπητέ μου Παναγιώτη, κι εδώ έχουν δωθεί κράνη και μέσα προσωπικής ασφάλειας για προστασία στους εργαζόμενους, το θέμα είναι ποιοι και πόσοι τα χρησμοποιούν. Να μην θεωρηθώ " γραφικός " αν επαναλάβω τα περί καπνίσματος. Εδώ θα πω το ρητό:
> Του Έλληνα ο τράχηλος ζυγό δεν υποφέρει!!! 
> 
> 
> Θα βάλω όμως στο παιχνίδι και ένα δεύτερο θέμα. Το μετρό των Αθηνών διατηρείται, άψογο, καθαρό, ένα τέτοιο θα ζήλευαν όλες οι πρωτεύουσες της Ευρώπης! Τελικά σαν ράτσα τι ρόλο παίζουμε? 
> 
> Μήπως έχουμε πολύ δημοκρατία και κάνουμε κατάχρηση δικαιωμάτω να και υοχρεώσεων? Μήπως λίγη "ράβδος" θα ήταν καλό να ξαναγύριζε στην ζωή μας? Αυτό δεν δείχνει η περίπτωση του μετρό? Η επιτήρηση έχει λείψει απο την ζωή μας.

----------


## Leo

Μάρκο, γιατί να πετάξουμε πέτρες? Αλοίμονο. Η γνώμη και οι εμπειρίες καθενός από εμάς είναι απόλυτα σεβαστά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπορεί να έχουμε εκπροσώπους μεγαλοεφοπλιστών στο φόρουμ :mrgreen: (Πλάκα κάνω!)

----------


## Leo

> Μπορεί να έχουμε εκπροσώπους μεγαλοεφοπλιστών στο φόρουμ :mrgreen: (Πλάκα κάνω!)


Κι όμως ..... δεν είναι πλάκα. Έχουμε, έχουμε  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σοβαρά;  :Surprised:  Ε, να τρέξω να κρυφτώ τότε :mrgreen:




> Κι όμως ..... δεν είναι πλάκα. Έχουμε, έχουμε

----------


## Thanasis89

> Θα μου επιτρεέψεις μια μικρή διόρθωση τα πλοία που έχωουν κλάση από τον Ιταλικό νηογνώμονα είναι πάνω από τριάντα, ας δούμε τα παρακάτω τα επιβατικά που έχουν κλάση από τον RINA: "NIREAS    (IMO 8989551)"



Λάθος που δεν το έγραψα σωστά και ζητώ συγγνώμη, όπως ζητώ συγγνώμη και για την ετεροχρονισμένη απάντηση. Εννοούσα τα Ανοιχτού τύπου πλοία καθώς από αυτά ξεκίνησε η συζήτησή μας. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μέσα στην λίστα θα πρέπει να είναι και το Λευκίμη ; 




> Πιστεύω, είναι σημαντικό αυτό που αναφέρει ο Παναγιώτης! Έχουμε μερικές φορές την τάση, να γινόμαστε κατηγορηματικοί στις απόψεις μας και να σκεφτόμαστε με παρωπίδες. Είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της κοινωνίας μας, δε μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα 
> Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει από τα ξένα που βρίσκομαι, είναι ότι για την κατάντια των ναυπηγείων μας, σαφώς και φταίνε πολλές πλευρές και όχι μόνο μία!!! Φταίει το κράτος που δε δίνει κίνητρα ανάπτυξης στα ναυπηγεία και που δεν έχει φροντίσει τόσες δεκαετίες να θεσπίσει το κατάλληλο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, μέσα στο οποίο θα λειτουργούνε. Φταίνε (πολλές φορές) τα συνδικάτα όπως λέτε, που με ακραίες απαιτήσεις σχεδόν διαλύουν πολλές μικρές επιχειρήσεις. Φταίνε οι ιδιοκτήτες των ναυπηγείων, που τόσα χρόνια, δεκαετίες ολόκληρες, δε φροντίσανε να επενδύσουν και να αναπτύξουν τις επιχειρήσεις τους ώστε να γίνουν ανταγωνιστικές, αλλά εφαπαύοταν στο γρήγορο και εύκολο χρήμα ... 
> Και στο τέλος, επιτρέψτε μου να εκφέρω και μια καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη για την οποία είναι πολύ πιθανόν ότι θα επικριθώ από μερικούς. Για μένα, η μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευση, είναι οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Έχουμε μερικούς από τους μεγαλύτερους και πλουσιότερους εφοπλιστές παγκοσμίως, με μια ιστορία εκατοντάδων ετών και ουσιαστικά, εκτός ελαχίστων φωτεινών εξαιρέσεων, δεν προσφέρουν σχεδόν τίποτα στο ευρύτερο σύνολο της ναυτιλίας. Επειδή το να προσφέρω στην πατρίδα, δε σημαίνει μόνο ότι θα πάρω από 3-4 Έλληνες αξιωματικούς στα πλοία μου, αλλά θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει ότι την πονάω την πατρίδα μου και επενδύω έμπρακτα στην ανάπτυξή της! Με την ίδρυση ναυτιλιακών σχολών, με την επένδυση σε ναυπηγεία, ναυπηγώντας πλοία στην Ελλάδα, μέσω της συνεργασίας με τους αρμόδιους κρατικούς φορείς για την επίλυση των πολλών προβλημάτων του τομέα κ.ο.κ.
> Και τώρα, μπορείτε να αρχίσετε να με κυνηγάτε με τις πέτρες :mrgreen:



Να δω λίγο το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά των μικροεφοπλιστών που συνεχίζουν και αποπερατώνουν τις επενδύσεις τους σε ελληνικά ναυπηγεία. Όσο για τους μεγάλους εφοπλιστές πρέπει να το δω μισοάδειο γιατί ακόμα και αν έγιναν κάποιες κινήσεις ποτέ δεν κατάφεραν να εισακουσθούν από την πολιτεία με σοβαρότητα και συνέπεια, όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις Μάρκο. Πάντως να πούμε ότι το ναυτιλιακό κεφάλαιο από την φύση του δεν γνωρίζει όρια και πατρίδες, κακά τα ψέματα και πιστεύω ότι κι αυτό έχει το ρόλο του στην συζήτησή μας. Επίσης μιλάμε για κεφάλαιο και το κεφάλαιο είναι ψυχρό, αν το έβλεπε συναισθηματικά τότε δεν θα λεγόταν κεφάλαιο αλλά φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Και θα κάνω για ακόμα μία φορά τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου : "Γιατί κ. κράτος-ναυπηγεία ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεσαι δεν μπόρεσες να εξελιχθείς τόσα χρόνια την στιγμή που εγώ κατάφερα να το κάνω με την δουλειά και μόνο ; Γιατί δεν κατάφερες να ακολουθήσεις την ίδια εξελικτική πορεία ; Κάτι σημαίνει αυτό..." Σίγουρα είναι και συνάρτηση αστάθμιτων παραγόντων αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση ικανών να διαμορφώσουν μόνοι τους την κατάσταση αυτή.




> Αγαπητέ μου Παναγιώτη, κι εδώ έχουν δωθεί κράνη και μέσα προσωπικής ασφάλειας για προστασία στους εργαζόμενους, το θέμα είναι ποιοι και πόσοι τα χρησμοποιούν. Να μην θεωρηθώ " γραφικός " αν επαναλάβω τα περί καπνίσματος. Εδώ θα πω το ρητό:
> Του Έλληνα ο τράχηλος ζυγό δεν υποφέρει!!! 
> 
> Θα βάλω όμως στο παιχνίδι και ένα δεύτερο θέμα. Το μετρό των Αθηνών διατηρείται, άψογο, καθαρό, ένα τέτοιο θα ζήλευαν όλες οι πρωτεύουσες της Ευρώπης! Τελικά σαν ράτσα τι ρόλο παίζουμε?  
> 
> Μήπως έχουμε πολύ δημοκρατία και κάνουμε κατάχρηση δικαιωμάτω να και υοχρεώσεων? Μήπως λίγη "ράβδος" θα ήταν καλό να ξαναγύριζε  στην ζωή μας? Αυτό δεν δείχνει η περίπτωση του μετρό? Η επιτήρηση έχει λείψει απο την ζωή μας.


Η "ράβδος" ανέκαθεν ήταν μια πιο αποτελεσματική λύση αλλά πολύ προσωρινή, καθώς η βία προκαλεί την βία, είναι αναπόφευκτο. Το ζήτημα στην όλη υπόθεση είναι πως θα μπορέσουμε να βελτιωθούμε, και όχι να αλλάξουμε, χωρίς να πρέπει να πληγωθεί κόσμος τόσο ψυχικά όσο και σωματικά. Πάντως είναι μια ιδιαίτερη και πολύ αξιόλογη συζήτηση που δεν επαφείεται σε ναυτιλιακό forum αλλά σε ένα σεμινάριο πολιτικής φιλοσοφίας, το αγαπημένο μου...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ας πω και γω την γνώμη μου
καποιος είπε πιο πίσω για τις επενδύσεις στα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία κάτι τέτοιο αν θυμάμαι καλά
νομίζω δεν φταίει η νοοτροπίας μας(καφετέριες και τέτοια)νομίζω ότι το αγκάθι είναι εκεί όπου υπάρχει το χρήμα και τα βαπόρια
το ότι δεν τολμούν να φτιάξουν βαπόρια στην χώρα μας δεν είναι πρόβλημα νοοτροπιας και ούτε πιστεύω ότι αν έλεγες στον έλληνα να δουλέψει σε ναυπηγεία θα έλεγε όχι
άλλωστε και την τέχνη και το μεράκι το κατέχουμε μια χαρά
πλέον οι εφοπλιστές έχουν περιοριστεί στο να κάνουν καμιά επισκευή εδώ και τίποτα παραπάνω
προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντα μην βαράτε μετά
ο μόνος επενδυτής πλέον στα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία για κατασκεύη σκαφών είναι το Π.Ν

----------


## Leo

> ας πω και γω την γνώμη μου
> καποιος είπε πιο πίσω για τις επενδύσεις στα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία κάτι τέτοιο αν θυμάμαι καλά
> νομίζω δεν φταίει η νοοτροπίας μας(καφετέριες και τέτοια)νομίζω ότι το αγκάθι είναι εκεί όπου υπάρχει το χρήμα και τα βαπόρια
> το ότι δεν τολμούν να φτιάξουν βαπόρια στην χώρα μας δεν είναι πρόβλημα νοοτροπιας και ούτε πιστεύω ότι αν έλεγες στον έλληνα να δουλέψει σε ναυπηγεία θα έλεγε όχι
> άλλωστε και την τέχνη και το μεράκι το κατέχουμε μια χαρά
> πλέον οι εφοπλιστές έχουν περιοριστεί στο να κάνουν καμιά επισκευή εδώ και τίποτα παραπάνω
> προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντα μην βαράτε μετά
> ο μόνος επενδυτής πλέον στα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία για κατασκεύη σκαφών είναι το Π.Ν


Νικόλα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε μαλώσει κανείς, ούτε να σε "βαρέσει"  :Very Happy: . Εδώ συζήτηση κάνουμε και ο καθένας λέει την γνώμη του. 

Βαθύτερα το θέμα έχει ως εξής:
Kανένας δεν κάνει επενδύσεις όταν δεν μπορεί να είναι φερέγκυος στους πελάτες του. Δεν ξεκινάς μια ναυπήγηση διάρκειας πχ 18 μηνών, όταν δεν ξέρεις πότε θα παραδόσεις. Διότι σ αυτή τη χώρα που ζούμε ο κάθε πικραμένος σου κλείνει το ναυπηγείο (με απεργίες) κάθε τρεις και λίγο γιατί του κόβουν, του αυξάνουν, τον καταπιέζουν άλλοι, όχι ο επενδυτής απαραίτητα κλπ. Μια φορά ίσως να αντέχεται αυτό από έναν επενδυτή, μα στην χώρα μας αυτό το βιολί 2-3 μέρες το μήνα, δεν παίζεται...

Η γνώμη μου, ξαναλέω, είναι ότι έχουμε περίσσια δημοκρατία και κακώς νοούμενο συνδικαλισμό, ώστε οι επενδύσεις, στην βαριά βιομηχανία, να μην μπορούν να επιζήσουν.... και καταλαβαίνετε όλοι τι εννοώ. Γι αυτό καταντήσαμε να κάνουμε μόνο δημόσια έργα στα δημόσια ναυπηγεία.... Δεν μας εμπιστεύονται οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες τα κεφάλαια. Θυμάστε φαντάζομαι ότι έχω πει κι άλλες φορές " business is business ".

----------


## Thanasis89

> Θυμάστε φαντάζομαι ότι έχω πει κι άλλες φορές " business is business ".



Όπως έγραψα και πάνω συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την άποψη αυτή. Απλά τα συνδικάτα την έχουν δει κάπως εκεί στο Πέραμα και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως σκέφτονται. Εξάλλου συνδικάτα υπάρχουν σε πολλές χώρες του κόσμου και κυρίως σε όλη την Ευρώπη, αλλά τέτοια φαινόμενα απουσιάζουν. Επίσης οι επενδύσεις γίνονται για να κάνουν κάποια απόσβεση η συγκεκριμένες όχι απόσβεση δεν κάνουν, αν γίνουν, αλλά φτάνουν στο όριο τον επενδυτή. 
Θα επανέλθω στο παράδειγμα με την αδυναμία των ναυπηγείων να τηρήσουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα που υπογράφουν. Επίσης την αδυναμία τους να είναι ευέλικτοι στις απαιτήσεις του πελάτη τους και τέλος την γενικότερη νοοτροπία με την οποία δρα και σκέφτεται το "σύστημα" ναυπήγησης πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου. 
Θυμάμαι σε συζήτηση με πλοιοκτήτη ανοιχτού τύπου πλοίων, το ναυπηγείο κατάφερε να τον φτάσει στα όριά του και να του έχει έτοιμα και τα δύο πλοία που είχε παραγγείλει μετά το καλοκαίρι, πράγμα που σημαίνει τραγική απώλεια εσόδων. Και το κωμικοτραγικό της ιστορίας είναι ότι δεν είχε γίνει καμία μα καμία απεργία και ήταν πρόβλημα του ναυπηγείου. Το ευχάριστο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι έχει γίνει πολύ ποιοτική δουλειά στο ένα εκ των δύο τουλάχιστον σε επίπεδο σκαριού. 

Δεν ξέρω πως να τα χαρακτηρίσω όλα αυτά ; Παθογένειες της Ελληνικής βιομηχανίας, ο θεός να την κάνει...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ..δηλαδή σαν ένα από τα κύρια προβλήματα είναι ο συνδικαλισμός ?
δεν λέω οκ συμφωνώ αλλά και οι εργάτες δεν ξυπνουν ένα ωραίο και ηλιόλουστο πρωινό και λένε σήμερα έχουμε απεργία, γιατί βαριέμαι να δουλέψω.όλα είναι μια αλυσίδα αν χαθεί ένας κρίκος πάει...και από την στιγμή που το ίδιο το κράτος δεν μεριμνεί για τους εργάτες και τις συνθήκες και για άλα χίλια πράματα τι περιμένετε?

----------


## pantelis2009

Δίκιο έχεις Νικόλα. Το κράτος δεν μεριμνεί για τους εργάτες και για τις συνθήκες εργασίας τους, γιατί αυτοί όλοικάθονται σε ωραία γραφεία με κλιματισμό και το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι τη θα αρπάξουν.
Και οι εργάτες δεν ξυπνούν ένα πρωϊνό και λένε, δεν κάνουμε μιά απεργία, α΄λλά έχει καταντήσει αηδία το ίδιο πράγμα κάθε τρείς και λίγο. Δεν λέω έχουν και αυτοί δίκιο σε ορισμένα ζητήματα. 
Αλλά όπως μου έλεγε ένας πλοιοκτήτης, μέχρι τον Ιούνιο τουλάχιστος 150 πλοία δεν προτίμησαν την επισκευαστική Περάματος και πήγαν Τουρκία, γιατί δεν ξέραν πότε θα τελειώναν αν έμπλεκαν εδώ.
Ήδη άκουσα ότι Κινέζοι παζαρεύουν ένα ναυπηγείο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή και ούτε να ακούσουν θέλουν για Έλληνες τεχνίτες. 
Τότε θα σπάσουν πολλοί κρίκοι αλλά θα είναι αργά. Τα Κεφάλια του συνδικαλισμού θα έχουν αρκετά για να περάσουν και αυτοί και τα παιδιά τους και ο απλός εργάτης θα ψάχνει για δουλειά. 
Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθώ :Sad: .

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το να προσπαθείς στην Ελλάδα να δώσεις λογικές απαντήσεις/λύσεις σ ενα πρόβλημα,αγγίζει πολλές φορές τα ορια της φαιδρότητας.Το ιλαρό-το φαιδρό και το γελοίο συμπορεύονται.
   !.-Είναι πλέον επιβεβαιωμένο οτι η Ελλάδα (εννοώ κατασκευαστικός-επισκευαστικός τομέας),δεν εχει την δυνατότητα μαζικής παραγωγής.Εχει ομως αποδεδειγμένα την ικανότητα εξειδικευμένης εργασίας (οπου  το υψηλό κόστος της εξειδικευμένης εργασίας,ισσοροπεί με το χαμηλό της μαζικής παραγωγής.Παράδειγμα΄Δέν μπορώ να σου φτιάξω 10 φτηνα γκαζάδικα,οπως οι Κινέζοι,μπορώ να σου φτιάξω ομως 4 φορτηγά για μεταφορά π.χ. μπανάνας)
     ---Και το κάναμε στα ναυπηγεία του Σκαραμαγκά.Την τεχνολογία την βρήκαμε-την είχαμε-την εφαρμόσαμε και τα πλοία τα φτιάξαμε.Μόνο που δεν τα φτιάξαμε στον τακτό χρόνο (αποκλίσεις ετών),και το κόστος ΥΨΗΛΟΤΑΤΟ .Το γιατί?Επιφανειακά το βασικά Ελληνικό "εντάξει αδερφέ,και τι εγινε".και αποκάτω κάκκιστες διακρατικές συμφωνίες-κάκκιστη διαχείρηση-συμφωνίες απο την διοίκηση των ναυπηγείων-κάκκιστη εργασιακή / τεχνική αντιμετώπιση των εργαζομένων.Αποτέλεσμα οι Ρώσοι  να σταματήσουν κάθε προοπτική συνέχισης συνεργασίας.
    ----Και το ξανακάναμε στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.Δίνεται παραγγελία για 5 αρματαγωγά.Ελληνική σχεδίαση,που θα μπορούσε εκείνη την εποχή να θεωρηθεί η αρχή για συζητήσεις για πώληση ενός εξειδικευμένου σκάφους και στο εξωτερικό,με προφανή τα κέρδη της Ελληνικής ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας.Αποτέλεσμα...Το κόστος εφθασε σε δυσθεώρατα υψη.Ο χρόνος παράδωσης των σκαφών προκάλεσαν τα γέλια ,μα περισσότερο τα κλάματα.Κύρια συστήματα των πλοίων τίθενται εκτός εγγυήσεων λόγω παρέλευσης χρόνου (μα πολύ μεγάλου χρόνου).Και εμείς τι κάναμε? Το γνωστό "εντάξει αδερφέ,και τι εγινε",και απλώς βλέπαμε .
         -----Και το ξανακάναμε στον επισκευαστικό τομέα (απο αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων:-))Οι παλαιοί θα θυμούνται μεγάλο ποστάλι (της GREEK LINE)να είναι στο Πέραμα για εργασίες μετασκευής σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο.Απεργία σήμερα οι συγκολλητές-απεργία την επαύριο οι σωληνουργοί την επόμενοι οι αλλοι κ.ο.κ. . Και ξαφνικά ενα πρωί δύο ρυμουλκά το πήραν το καράβι για να φτιαχτεί στα ξένα,και απ εξω στον μώλο οι συνδικαλιστές  να φωνάζουν .

        -----Και τα παραδείγματα είναι πολλά,είτε στον κατασκευαστικό,είτε στον επισκευαστικό τομέα.
       -----Και η ερώτηση είναι μία.Ποιός και τι φταίει??
Και η λογικοφανής απάντηση είναι..Οχι ο φωνακλάς μόνιμα παραπονιάρης τεχνίτης.. Οχι ο γνωρίζων τα πάντα απολυταρχικός επιβλέπων ..Οχι ο μοναδικός επιστήμων που σχεδίασε ,Οχι ο απόλυτος αρχοντας ο λεφτάς εφοπλιστής ,και ΟΧΙ ο Χ πολιτικός που είδε ευκαιρία κονόμας.
 Φταίει δυστηχώς ο ερασιτέχνης  τεχνίτης που εχει την εντύπωση οτι μετά απ αυτόν το χάος,φταίει ο βολεμένος (για πολλούς λόγους και αιτίες)προιστάμενος,φταίει ο μισοεκπαιδευμένος και ανευ αντίλογου επιστήμονας,φταιει ο λεφτάς που του εχουμε επιτρέψει να δηλώνει αρχων ανθρώπων και πραγμάτων,φταί ο Χ ασχετος πολιτικάντης (μην ξεχνάμε οτι ζούμε στην χώρα που είχαμε Υπουργό Εθνικής αμυνας ανθρωπο που δεν είχε υπηρετήσει,ή υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ,γυναικολόγο),ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ,ΦΤΑΪΣ και ΕΣΥ φίλε μου συμφουρίτη μου,που επιτρέψαμε να φτάσουν εκεί τα πράγματα.Και εφτασαν εκεί γιατί και εμείς είχαμε βολευτεί βραχυπρόθεσμα απο την κατάσταση (μήπως αυτό δεν σημαίνει μακροπρόθεσμα το "εντάξει αδερφέ και τι εγινε"?).
       Πότε φίλοι μου,θα εκπαιδεύσουμε τα παιδιά μας?
       Πότε φίλοι μου,θα τιμωρήσουμε αυτούς που μας εφεραν σ αυτή την κατάσταση?(και δεν θα εξαιρέσουμε και τις δικές μας ευθύνες).
       Πότε φίλοι μου θα είμαστε σε θέση,να κάνουμε και να δεχόμαστε κριτική,για τα λάθη μας,αλλά και για τις επιδόσεις-αποδόσεις μας?.

         Και για να προλάβω αρκετούς φίλους στο οτι "δεν είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ ετσι,υπάρχουν και οι καλοί",εχω να πώ το εξής,ΝΑΙ είναι αλήθεια αυτό.Και επειδή είναι αλήθεια αυτό,γιαυτό φτιάχτηκαν τελικά τα Ρώσικα ψυγεία,φτιάχτηκαν τελικά τ αρματαγωγά,φτιάχτηκαν χιλιάδες αρκετά καλές δουλειές.ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ..Χρειάζεται να είναι η πλειονότητα καλοί (πιστοποιημένα )τεχνίτες,καλοί (πιστοποιημένοι )εργοδηγοί/επιβλέποντες/προιστάμενοι.Χρειάζονται κρατικοί λειτουργοί που π.χ. θα δώσουν αδεια σωστής υποδομής στο απο πολλές δεκαετίες μπαζωμένο χώρο του Περάματος,ωστε να δοθεί η ευκαιρία στο ναυπηγείο να πιστοποιηθεί σαν ναυπηγικός χώρος που αργότερα θα μπορεί με πιστοποιημένα σχέδια και πιστοποιημένους τεχνίτες να φτιάξει πιστιποιημένα καράβια.
   Ζήτησα και είπα πολλά?   Μα γιαυτό,στην αρχή του κειμένου μου εγραψα οτι δεν μπορείς ν απαντήσεις ευκολα σε τέτοιου είδους ερωτήματα.
Τέλος μαζί με την συγνώμη μου για το μακροσκελές του παρόντος,θα σας αναφέρω μια διαπίστωσή μου μετά απο συζητήσεις ανθρώπων του ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού χώρου.Οτι προανέφερα στην παρούσα είναι διαπιστώσεις και των ιδίων σε γενικές γραμμές,μόνο που είναι απο τα θέματα που δεν τα δημοσιοποιείς εύκολα γιατι καίνε,και το χειρότερο απ ολα,ενω ολοι ξέρουμε το πρόβλημα και τις λύσεις,δεν κάνουμε τίποτα γιατι απλά "εντάξει αδερφέ και τι εγινε"

----------


## Leo

Με αφορμή την ουσιαστική συζήτηση που έχουμε κάνει εδώ, στο περιοδικό Ε τεύχος 1022 της 14.11.10  υπάρχει ένα πολυσέλιδο (σελ 14 - 26) άρθρο με τίτλο Ελληνικά πλοία ...Απω Ανατολής (Η χαρά του Γιαπωνέζου) πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ξεκινά με την καθέλκιση του πλοίο Αττάλια της Ανδριακής (ομίλου N.J. Goulandris) και συγκρίνει πράγματα και καταστάσεις των ελληνικών ναυπηγείων αλλά και της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης Περάματος. Αν έχετε την ευκαιρία να το αγοράσετε είναι ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα μπορούσε μήπως όποιος το αγοράσει, να κάνει τον κόπο να σκανάρει μερικές σελίδες και για μας στο εξωτερικό;
Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει εδώ πέρα στα ξένα ...

----------


## sylver23

*Πρωτοβουλίες για τη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική*
 

 Τη διαπίστωση ότι η Ελλάδα  έχει καταφέρει ακόμα και το δυνατό της χαρτί, τη ναυτιλία, και όλα τα  παράγωγα επαγγέλματα που σχετίζονται με αυτή δυστυχώς να υποχωρούν,  έκανε ο υπουργός Αναπληρωτής Περιφερειακής Ανάπτυξης και  Ανταγωνιστικότητας, Σωκράτης Ξυνίδης, ύστερα από επίσκεψή του στο ΒΙ.ΠΑ.  Σχιστού.

Ειδικότερα, ο υπουργός δήλωσε: «Σήμερα είδα μία Ελλάδα άλλη και από τις  δύο της όψεις: Από τη μία, είδα μία Ελλάδα της τεχνογνωσίας, της  τεχνολογίας, της έρευνας, της προόδου και, από την άλλη, είδα μία Ελλάδα  που έχει... καταφέρει ακόμα και το δυνατό της χαρτί, τη ναυτιλία, και  όλα τα παράγωγα επαγγέλματα που σχετίζονται με αυτήν, δυστυχώς, να  υποχωρούν».

Ο κ. Ξυνίδης απάντησε στα θέματα που τέθηκαν από τον πρόεδρο του Φορέα  Διαχείρισης του Βιομηχανικού Πάρκου Σχιστού, Ιωάννη Πολυχρονόπουλο, τα  οποία αφορούσαν στη στήριξη του Βιομηχανικού Πάρκου Σχιστού και τη  βιωσιμότητα των επιχειρήσεων που λειτουργούν εκεί.

Τέσσερις πρωτοβουλίες

Ειδικότερα, ο υπουργός δεσμεύθηκε στα ακόλουθα θέματα:

1. Σε συνεργασία με τους συναρμόδιους υπουργούς και τους εμπλεκόμενους  φορείς, να ληφθούν τα απαραίτητα μέτρα, ώστε να έλθουν και πάλι πλοία  για επισκευαστικές και λοιπές εργασίες στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη  Περάματος.

2. Σε συνεργασία με τον πρόεδρο και διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο του ΟΛΠ  Γ.  Ανωμερίτη, να οριοθετηθεί η Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Πειραιά -  Δραπετσώνας - Κερατσινίου - Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας και να οργανωθεί σε  μορφή ΒΕΠΕ, σύμφωνα με το Νόμο 2545/97.

3. Σε συνεργασία με τον υπουργό Εθν. Αμυνας, Ε. Βενιζέλο, να βρεθεί λύση  για την επαναλειτουργία των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά συμπεριλαμβανομένου  του επισκευαστικού (εμπορικού) τμήματος.

4. Στη δημιουργία προγραμμάτων, στο πλαίσιο του ΕΣΠΑ, ώστε να καταστεί  δυνατή η ένταξη σε αυτά και των επιχειρήσεων του ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικού  κλάδου. 

Πηγή : Marinews.gr

----------


## Leonardos.B

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω post του αγαπητού Sylver .                                                                            Πάλι μια μερίδα απο τα ιδια.    ΘΑ-ΘΑ-ΠΡΕΠΕΙ-ΘΑ-ΠΡΕΠΕΙ.:-x

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Leonardos.B. Αν η .....συνεργασία στους αρμόδιους υπουργούς, προέδρους και λοιπούς μεγαλοκαρχαρίες δεν αποφέρει χρήμα, δεν θα γίνει τίποτε και θα μείνουμε στο ......Θα & θα.

----------


## douzoune

> Ειδικότερα, ο υπουργός δήλωσε: «Σήμερα είδα μία Ελλάδα άλλη και από τις  δύο της όψεις: Από τη μία, είδα μία Ελλάδα της τεχνογνωσίας, της  τεχνολογίας, της έρευνας, της προόδου και, από την άλλη, είδα μία Ελλάδα  που έχει... καταφέρει ακόμα και το δυνατό της χαρτί, τη ναυτιλία, και  όλα τα παράγωγα επαγγέλματα που σχετίζονται με αυτήν, δυστυχώς, να  υποχωρούν».


Συγνώμη αλλά η Ελλάδα της τεχνογνωσίας, της τεχνολογίας, της έρευνας και της προόδου που επικαλείται ο υπουργός είναι αυτή που για τα παραπάνω δαπανά μόλις το 0,6% του ΑΕΠ της? Θα μας διαβάσουν οι Σκανδιναβοί και θα γελάνε!

Το να ληφθούν "τα απαραίτητα μέτρα" είναι το μόνο εύκολο να ειπωθεί! το θέμα είναι το τί μέτρα! Ένας τέτοιος κλάδος που έχει εξασθενίσει σημαντικά ο μόνος τρόπος για να επανέλθει είναι η εισαγωγή τεχνολογίας και καινοτομίας. Κάτι το ιδιαίτερο που θα της προσδώσει συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα έναντι άλλων αντίστοιχων ζωνών. 

Η οριοθέτηση της ζώνης ΒΕΠΕ δεν είναι κάτι απλό. Δεν πιάνουμε έναν χάρτη, τραβάμε μια γραμμή και απλά ονομάζουμε ΒΕΠΕ. Υπάρχουν ειδικά κριτήρια και προϋποθέσεις για τον χαρακτηρισμό που έχουν να κάνουν με περιβαλλοντικά πρότυπα, δίκτυα υποδομής κ.α. Συνήθως για την υλοποίηση και λειτουργία αυτών των περιοχών συντάσσεται φορέας υλοποίησης και έπειτα διαχείρισης και ελέγχου. Τώρα το κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό αυτό στην παρούσα οικονομική συγκυρία...

Στην 4 πρωτοβουλία έχω την εντύπωση ότι επενδύσεις-επιχορηγήσεις σε τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήσεις γίνονται από το Επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα "Ανταγωνιστικότητα και επιχειρηματικότητα". Νομίζω πως δεν χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλα προγράμματα, κι άλλα ΘΑ,ΘΑ,ΘΑ όπως λέει και ο φίλος  Leonardos B.

----------


## Leo

Πολύ χαίρομαι για το επίπεδο της συζήτησης που αναζοπυρώθηκε!!!!! Δημήτρη μας πήγες ένα βήμα μπροστά. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Στέφανος

Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα περί ναυπηγήσεων, αλλά έχω δεί 1-2 πράγματα από αυτά που συζητάτε [-με] στο θέμα, οπότε θα με ανεχτείτε για λίγο.
απαραίτητη σημ: εχω πάρει μια ιδέα από τις μετασκευές και μια απειροελάχιστη μυρωδιά από τις κατασκευές, δεν λέω ότι κατέχω καμιά αλήθεια ...

μεταξύ των αιτίων για την κατάντια των ελληνικών ναυπηγήσεων αναφέρονται αφ' ενός η επιχειρηματική στόχευση & εξέλιξη των ναυπηγείων, η διάθεση των πλοιοκτητών για παραγγελίες και αφ' ετέρου η συνδικαλιστική δράση.

θα ξεκινήσω από το τελευταίο: δεν μπορώ παρά να αναγνωρίσω πώς η μαζική διεκδίκηση δικαιωμάτων έχει αποτελέσματα [και φρονώ για όλους: ένας ικανοποιημένος εργαζόμενος αποδίδει καλύτερα προς όφελος και του αφεντικού του].
Επειδή στην Ελλάδα μας πάμε τα πράγματα στα άκρα δίνοντας άλλες έννοιες από τις πραγματικές, ο συνδικαλισμός κατέληξε να είναι το μέσον βολέματος κάποιων εις βάρος όλων των άλλων, ακόμη και της ίδιας της εργασίας [που μην ξεχνάμε είναι δικαίωμα ...].
Ετσι, εαν πάει κάποιος να κάνει μια δουλειά, υφίσταται και τον στυγνό εκβιασμό του συνδικαλιστικού φορέα.
- "θα πάρεις τόσους δικούς μου" 
- μα δεν τους θέλω 
- " θα σου κλείσω το εργοτάξιο".
και τσούπ μια 3ωρη στάση. - και να οι απεργίες . Το καράβι αντί για δρομολόγια είναι ακόμη στην ζώνη. Επιχειρηματίας και πλοιοκτήτης φλερτάρουν με τα εγκεφαλικά και βέβαια θα υποκύψουν για να κάνουν την δουλειά τους.

Εχω στα χέρια μου ανείπωτου κάλλους [και "κάλου"] αλληλογραφία* με τα μέλη του συνδικαλοστικού "οργάνου" τα οποία σε μια ευνομούμενη χώρα θα ήταν απόδειξη τέλεσης του εγκλήματος του εκβιασμού- το να απειλείς με περιουσιακή βλάβη εαν δεν κάνει κάποιος κάτι. Τι? να "προσλάβει -στα χαρτιά και στα μισθολόγια αφού από δουλειά γιόκ- 30-40 [στους 300] δικούς του.
* ναι, απεσταλμένα με φάξ , δείγμα όχι απλά θράσους [ή βλακείας?!] αλλά της ξεδιάντροπης πόρρωσης και της σιγουριάς ότι δεν θα πάθει τίποτε!

Δεν θα ξεχάσω τι γινόταν : τι καυγάδες, τι λιμενικά, τι καταστάσεις απίστευτες. Μόνο και μόνο για να βολευτούν συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα εις βάρος των επιχειρηματιών αλλά και των συναδέλφων τους -γιατί και πληρώνονταν χωρίς να δουλέυουν και τελικά, από αυτές τις τακτικές φτάσαμε στην σημερινή (σχεδόν καθολική) ανεργία.

Και δεν ήταν μόνο ένα σωματείο. Στις κατασκευές έχουν και άλλο τρόπο να κάνουν την δουλειά τους χωρίς απρόοπτα. [....]

Με όλα αυτά πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας επιχειρηματίας ναυπηγός να κάνει σοβαρές επενδύσεις στο χώρο? πώς μπορεί να δώσει ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να μην έχει δουλειά? γιατί δουλειά ΔΕΝ μπορεί να έχει.
Γιατί όταν γνωστότατος πλοιοκτήτης δίνει παραγγελία και αντί να βρεθεί με πλοία βρίσκεται με ανοίγματα και βαρίδια που τον πάνε κάτω [το  έργο του χ προυπολογιμσού καταλήγει 3χ και με αβέβαια κατάληξη], πώς αυτός θα ξανασκεφτεί να κάνει την πιο μικρή κίνηση?

Για το κράτος -οπερέτα ό,τι και να σκεφτεί κανείς είναι .... τίποτε . Για τους ελέγχους, για τις παράπλευρες σχέσεις και απώλειες, για τα παράλογα ενος τόσο έντονα διεφθαρμένου και συγχρόνως [αλλά και για αυτό] δύσκαμπτου μηχανισμού.....

και προφανώς άπαντες στον πλανήτη τα γνωρίζουν αυτά [πλήν Ελλήνων που πρέπει να κάνουν και το αγαπημένο τους σπόρ: να πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα κάθε φορά που ακούμε το αυτονόητο]. 

κάπου γράφτηκε παραπάνω: πρέπει να κάνουμε μια επανάσταση. Νοοτροπίας, παιδείας, κοινωνίας.

χμ, [μετα από μικρή σκέψη]
νταξει μωρέ αδελφέ, θα τα βολέψουμε, νταξει μωρέ δεν έγινε τίποτις -να ουμε.

----------


## iclink

> Πράγματι, δυσάρεστο το γεγονός ότι θα κάνει τις απαραίτητες εργασίες στη γείτονα χώρα. Θα ήταν μία ανάσα για την επισκευαστική ζώνη τη συγκεκριμένη περίοδο.


Επισκευαστικη ζωνη; Που; Στο ΠΑΜΕ; Αν θελαμε να δουλευουν τα ναυπηγεια μας θα δουλευανε, δεν θα παιζανε τον παπα, να τελειωνουν μια επισκευη οποτε το θυμηθουν με απεργιες και παρατραγουδα συνεχως!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επισκευαστικη ζωνη; Που; Στο ΠΑΜΕ; Αν θελαμε να δουλευουν τα ναυπηγεια μας θα δουλευανε, δεν θα παιζανε τον παπα, να τελειωνουν μια επισκευη οποτε το θυμηθουν με απεργιες και παρατραγουδα συνεχως!


Τώρα αν πω ότι έχεις άδικο, ...θα έχω άδικο. Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Δυστυχώς, τα τελευταία τριάντα "προοδευτικά" χρόνια στην χώρα μας, το σύνθημα που είχε κυριαρχήσει ήταν το απερίγραπτο _"Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του εργάτη"_ και -πάλι δυστυχώς- δεν είχε βρεθεί κανείς να αντιτείνει ότι _"Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του εργάτη σε συνάρτηση με το δίκιο του εργοδότη, αλλά κυρίως το δίκιο του πελάτη"_.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα έχουμε συζητήσει στο *σχετικό θέμα* αυτά.

update: Αντιγράφτηκαν εκεί και τα σχετικά σχόλια από εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά φίλε Παναγιώτη, αλλά από ότι βλέπω είχε αρκετό καιρό να ..."φρεσκαριστεί" το σχετικό θέμα. Αν θέλεις, κάνεις τον κόπο να μεταφέρεις εκεί τα σχετικά ποστ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς ακόμη και σήμερα δεν βλέπω καμία προσπάθεια να αξιοποιηθεί η μοναδική βαριά βιομηχανία της Ελλάδας, που είναι τα ναυπηγεία της !
Και αυτό που με φοβίζει ποιο πολύ είναι, ότι θα χαθεί όλη αυτή η τεχνογνωσία που υπάρχει σε αυτόν τον τομέα ! Συγκολλητές ,εφαρμοστές ,τορναδόροι , μανουβραδόροι , λαμαρινάδες, σωληνάδες  κτλ , μαστόρια μοναδικά ,φεύγουν , χωρίς να υπάρχει διάδοχη κατάσταση ! 
Το παραμύθι ότι είμαστε ακριβοί ,δεν μπορεί να το ισχυριστεί κανείς. Πως δουλεύουν σε χώρες με πολύ μεγαλύτερα μεροκάματα , όπως η Γαλλία , η Ιταλία , η Γερμανία , η Φιλανδία !
Κάντε  κάτι γαμώτο!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

ΜαστροΚώστα, σαν πιο έμπειρος που είσαι θα ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι όλοι αυτοί που μας διοικούν *ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ* να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη στην ναυπηγοεπισκευή γιατί πολύ απλά η πίτα είναι μοιρασμένη!

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΜαστροΚώστα, σαν πιο έμπειρος που είσαι θα ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι όλοι αυτοί που μας διοικούν *ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ* να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη στην ναυπηγοεπισκευή γιατί πολύ απλά η πίτα είναι μοιρασμένη!


Όπως τα λές είναι Νεκτάριε.Οι διοικούντες αυτό το κράτος *ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ* για τον απλούστατο λόγο (όπως λες) έχουν μοιράσει την πίτα στους Κινέζους και έχουν ήδη βάλει το παραδάκι στην τσέπη.
Φίλε mastrokostas ....όντως παραμύθι για την ακρίβεια, απλά το Κράτος, τα συνδικάτα και οι μεσάζοντες έδιωξαν τους πάντες γιατί είχαν άλλα συμφέροντα. 
Η τεχνογνωσία όμως δεν χάθηκε και δεν θα χαθεί. Μπορεί η κατασκευές να είναι λίγες, αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμη πολλοί μαγκιόροι τεχνίτες και οι αποδείξεις είναι εδώ, μια κατασκευή που γίνετε για πρώτη φορά από Ελληνικά χέρια σε τέτοιο μέγεθος και μάλιστα είναι για εξαγωγή στην Κύπρο, εδώ  Ελληνική κατασκευή για Ελληνικά συμφέροντα, εδώ, εδώ, εδώ και ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν. Βέβαια είναι μικρά εν σχέση με τις κατασκευές που βλέπαμε μερικά χρόνια πριν, αλλά αν σταματήσουν αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν να τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια και τα συνδικάτα σταματήσουν να έχουν 2-3 βολεμένους που τα παίρνουν και κατευθύνουν τα νήματα, πιστεύω ότι θα ξανά δούμε ανάπτυξη στη βαριά βιομηχανία που έχουμε.
Πρέπει λοιπόν να δείξουμε προς τα έξω ότι οι ναυπηγήσεις - επισκευές δουλεύουν χωρίς καθυστερήσεις και πως οι χρόνοι παράδοσης είναι αυτοί που συμφωνούνται από την αρχή.

----------


## mastrokostas

http://www.protothema.gr/economy/art...ia-ependuseis/
Απόσπασμα από το παραπάνω ling ! Ντροπή τους !τίποτα άλλο ! και δεν έχει να κάνει με την γείτονα χώρα ,διότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα μαζί τους !έχει να κάνει με αυτούς που απαξίωσαν τον ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό τομέα στην Ελλάδα ,με όλον αυτόν τον κόσμο στον χώρο να φυτοζωεί ! 

(Ομως και η ναυτιλία βρέθηκε στο επίκεντρο με την παρέμβαση του Metin Kalkavan, προέδρου του Ναυτιλιακού Επιμελητηρίου της Κωνσταντινούπολης. Μεγάλο ποσοστό πλοίων του ελληνικού εμπορικού στόλου οδηγούνται σε τουρκικά ναυπηγεία για επισκευές και οι γείτονές μας, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες επιθυμούν περισσότερη συνεργασία στον τομέα.)

----------


## leo85

Τη χερσόνησο Κυνόσουρα στην ανατολική Σαλαμίνα, απέναντι ακριβώς από τους προβλήτες του ΟΛΠ που διαχειρίζεται η Cosco, έχει επιλέξει ο κινεζικός κρατικός όμιλος για ένα project που δυνητικά μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας: την εγκατάσταση μεγάλης ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής μονάδας που θα εξοπλίσει με πλωτή γέφυρα δεξαμενισμού μεγάλων ποντοπόρων.

Η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή ανήκει στον ΟΛΠ και μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει περισσότερες από μία τέτοιες δεξαμενές, οι οποίες είναι απαραίτητες για την εκτέλεση ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικών εργασιών. Ειδικότερα, το σχέδιο, που έχει παρουσιαστεί εδώ και καιρό στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο, αλλά και στη νέα κυβέρνηση, περιλαμβάνει την αγορά νέας πλωτής γέφυρας δεξαμενισμού ικανής να εξυπηρετήσει πλοία post panamax, με μήκος δηλαδή άνω των 366 μέτρων. Το κόστος ναυπήγησης και μεταφοράς της στον Πειραιά υπολογίζεται στα επίπεδα των 50 εκατ. δολ.

Η επένδυση εντάσσεται μέσα στο συνολικό πακέτο επενδύσεων που προτίθεται να δεσμευθεί να υλοποιήσει η κινεζική ναυτιλιακή στο πλαίσιο της προσφοράς της για την απόκτηση της πλειοψηφίας των δικαιωμάτων ψήφου του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς. Το πλεονέκτημα του κινεζικού σχεδίου είναι πως η Cosco, ούσα από τους μεγαλύτερους διαχειριστές ποντοπόρων πλοίων διεθνώς και πραγματοποιώντας πλέον εκατοντάδες τακτικά δρομολόγια από την Ασία προς τον Πειραιά, μπορεί να διασφαλίσει έργο για τη νέα ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική μονάδα του ΟΛΠ.

Και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, εμφανίζεται διατεθειμένη να εγγυηθεί αυτό το έργο στο πλαίσιο μιας ευρύτερης συμφωνίας για τον ΟΛΠ. Αλλωστε, όπως επισημαίνουν χρήστες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και άλλες μεγάλες εταιρείες τακτικών δρομολογίων, όπως η Evergreen, η MSC και η Maersk, έχουν πλέον σε εβδομαδιαία βάση αφίξεις στον Πειραιά και θα εξυπηρετούνταν για τις επισκευές τους από μια τέτοια μονάδα εφόσον αυτή μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ανταγωνιστικά. Το ίδιο ισχύει όχι μόνο για τα πλοία μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, αλλά και για άλλους τύπους πλοίων με συχνές προσεγγίσεις του Πειραιά, συμπεριλαμβανομένων κρουαζιερόπλοιων.

Η υλοποίηση του σχεδίου αυτού εκτιμάται ότι θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει διέξοδο απασχόλησης στην υψηλότατη ανεργία που πλήττει τους Ελληνες επαγγελματίες του κλάδου, από τους καλύτερα καταρτισμένους παγκοσμίως. Παράλληλα, θα παρείχε έργο και για τους εκατοντάδες υπεργολάβους που λειτουργούν στο πλαίσιο της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης του ΟΛΠ, αλλά και ευρύτερα. Η ύπαρξη μεγάλης τεχνογνωσίας μεταξύ των Ελλήνων εργαζομένων, καρπός εμπειρίας δεκαετιών, θεωρείται απαράμιλλο ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα, εφόσον όμως μπορούν να διευθετηθούν θέματα εργασιακών σχέσεων, σημειώνουν κύκλοι του λιμανιού. Σημειώνεται πως στην ευρύτερη περιφέρεια έχουν αποκτήσει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο τα τουρκικά ναυπηγεία, που λειτουργούν όχι μόνον με δραστικά χαμηλότερο κόστος αλλά έχουν πλέον αποκτήσει και σημαντική εμπειρία.
* ΠΗΓΉ : AΡΘΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΑ ΜΠΕΛΛΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ .*

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν όλα τα πλωτά μέσα ( μαούνες, γερανούς, ρυμουλκά κ.τ.λ.π.)  κάνεις ότι θέλεις ....και όποτε το θέλεις.
Τυχαία έπιασε ο φακός μου τη μεταφορά του θηρίου Travel Lift Cimolai MBH 820 από το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας στο .................ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Περάματος. Και απ' ότι έμαθα, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνει.

TRAVEL LIFT 01 07-04-2015.jpg TRAVEL LIFT 02 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς εάν έκλεισε το ναυπηγείο στη Bijela του Μαυροβουνίου;

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε Ιδιώτη Επενδυτή τα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά, Ελευσίνας και Σύρου*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επιβολή ΦΠΑ στις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές εργασίες. Ένα μεγάλο δώρο στην Τουρκία*

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται ότι θέλουν οι κύριοι που μας κυβερνούν να τα πουλήσουν......ΟΛΑ. Και αφού θέλουν να ξεπουλήσουν και τον ΟΛΠ που έχει στην κατοχή του τους αιγιαλούς του Περάματος και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, πάνε να σταματήσουν και τις κατασκευές που γίνονται στο Πέραμα. Αυτό το μάθαμε με το φίλο Espresso Venezia που είχαμε πάει βόλτα στο Πέραμα και μας είπαν μάλιστα.....αν θέλουμε να πάμε στη συνεδρίαση που θα κάνει το σωματείο. Ελπίζω να καταφέρουμε να πάμε. 
Όλοι αυτοί λοιπόν οι ανθΕλληνες πάνε να σταματήσουν κάθε οικονομική προσπάθεια στην Ελλάδα. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## SteliosK

*Έρευνα ΚΕΠΕ για την ανάπτυξη της ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας της Ελλάδας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*«Χτίζουν» ναυπηγείο – μαμούθ στην Ελλάδα
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/xtizoun...h-stin-ellada/ .

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και είναι ευχάριστη η είδηση περι της ανάληψης της επισκευής του 'Πάτμος' απο τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Αυτό ομως που μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι η ανάμιξη και του ΟΛΠ στη δουλειά αυτή. Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει οτι ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα που θα σταματήσει η' εστω θα περιοριστεί το φαινόμενο διαρροής των πλοίων προς Μάλτα και αλλού ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βίντεο από drone, σε εξαιρετική ανάλυση, καθαρότητα εικόνας και εξαιρετικά πλάνα, με "ξενάγηση" _στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο θέμα "Δελτίο Σαλαμίνας" (_εδώ_, ποστ Νο 72 έως 77) έχουμε αναφερθεί και με φωτογραφίες, στην επέκταση του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου της Σαλαμίνας προς τον κόλπο στα Αμπελάκια, στις εγκαταστάσεις όπου παλιά λειτουργούσε το ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ.

Πλέον μπορούμε να δούμε ότι στο κτίριο όπου δέσποζε η επιγραφή NAFTILOS SHIPYARDS S.A. στο ίδιο σημείο έχει γραφτεί _SPANOPOULOS GROUP_.

IMG_0302.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/10/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *** _Φίλε Geoteo_, πως αλήθεια είναι  σωστό να λέμε την περιοχή που βρίσκονται τα ναυπηγεία στην Θεσσαλονίκη  ??? Καλαμαριά, Πυλαία, κάπως αλλιώς ???


Μέχρι να μας δώσει τα φώτα του ο φίλος Geoteo, να παρατηρήσω πως τα ναυπηγεία στην Θεσσαλονίκη (ή αν προτιμάτε η ΝΕΖ Θεσσαλονίκης) τυπικά τουλάχιστον πρέπει να ανήκουν στον δήμο - περιοχή Θέρμης, και όχι Καλαμαριάς ή Πυλαίας. Σε αναζήτηση στο google, στην ιστοσελίδα του "Χρυσού οδηγού", και για τα τέσσερα γνωστά ναυπηγεία (Βασιλάκη, Παρμαξίδη, Μαστρογιάννη, Κοντογούρη) στην διεύθυνση τους αναφέρεται : "Γεωργικής Σχολής (αριθμός), Θέρμη Θεσσαλονίκη".

Βέβαια, και Θεσσαλονίκη (σκέτο) να λέμε, δεν θα κάνουμε λάθος. Για παράδειγμα, στην ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ - Βασιλάκη Θεογένη, ως διεύθυνση αναφέρεται : "Λεωφ. Γεωργικής Σχολής 58, τκ 555 35, Θεσσαλονίκη"

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου ποστ, να παραθέσουμε και στο παρόν θέμα την απάντηση του φίλου _Geoteo_ σχετικά με τα ναυπηγεία της Θεσσαλονίκης.




> Τα ναυπηγεία βρίσκονται ανάμεσα στον Φοίνικα, την  Πυλαία και τη Θέρμη. Οπότε συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε αυτά τα ονόματα. Τα  ναυπηγεία του Κοντογούρη συγκεκριμένα βρίσκονται στα όρια του Φοίνικα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές ρυμουλκήθηκε από τα ρυμουλκά του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου η *μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή Νο3 των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά*, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.
Η ιστορική Νο3 πλωτή δεξαμενή κατασκευάστηκε εξ ολοκλήρου από Ελληνικά χέρια, στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά το 1964, το μήκος της είναι 232 μέτρα, το πλάτος της 34,2 μέτρα και το βύθισμα της 7,3 μέτρα. Οι πληροφορίες που διάβασα στο fb λένε ότι αγοράστηκε από τον όμιλο Σπανόπουλου με σκοπό να ανακατασκευαστεί και να αποτελέσει την μεγαλύτερη πλωτή δεξαμενή του *Spanopoulos Group.* Εδώ φωτογραφημένη σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα στην νέα της θέση. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ-ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ-Νο-3-01-06-07-2019.jpg ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ-ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ-Νο-3-03-06-07-2019.jpg

----------

